# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2014



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2014 às 01:36)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2014 às 09:41)

Boas .

Sol e nuvens altas,vento muito de N,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## AJB (1 Dez 2014 às 12:25)

Parece que caiu alguma neve na Serra do Larouco na sexta-feira...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2014 às 12:28)

Boas,nuvens altas e o vento continua moderado de N...o vento é quente...nem parece que já estamos no mês do menino de Jesus ,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

Boas ,muito sol ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2014 às 14:39)

Fim de semana passado na serra da Estrela com vento muito forte a partir dos 900 metros de altitude, muita neve e gelo essencialmente a partir dos 1600/1700 metros de altitude e sensação térmica com valores negativos.

No Sábado saí da Covilhã com 10ºC a meio da tarde, cheguei à torre com 1ºC. O windchill na torre devia rondar os -5ºC. Durante a noite a 1100 metros de altitude o vento foi constantemente forte com uma temperatura a rondar os 5ºC. No Domingo o vento forte/muito forte manteve-se e na torre a temperatura era de 2ºC.
Ao final da tarde de Domingo a temperatura no Porto era agradável, com 15ºC no termómetro do carro.

As fotografias: Clicar aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2014 às 17:03)

Mínima de 6.5ºC. Atualmente sigo sem vento e com o céu geralmente limpo.
T. Atual: 13.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2014 às 17:08)

Boas,tarde cheio de sol e agradável ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 15.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.2ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Dez 2014 às 17:47)

Boas
Manhã de céu nublado, a tarde já céu praticamente limpo
Vento fraco
Temperatura actual 11.5ºC e 75%Hr
Máxima de hoje *17ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (1 Dez 2014 às 18:01)

Tarde agradável, com muito sol e céu quase limpo.
De momento vai arrefecendo, *9,7ºC*.
Amanhã já se deve dar conta de alguma geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2014 às 18:56)

Boas,tudo calmo ,vento muito fraco,temperatura já a descer,a mínima da noite passada...não passou dos 11.9ºC ,não tarda...que leve nas orelhas ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Dez 2014 às 20:44)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de sol que por sinal era quente, não houve vento por aqui. 
actualmente está tudo calmo com a temperatura nos 6.9ºC

extremos:
6.2ºC mínima
15.2ºC máxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2014 às 21:40)

A temperatura ia lançada na descida, mas agora que se instalou nevoeiro subiu e ficou.retida nos 9.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

Boas,com a chegada do vento de N a temperatura já inverteu a marcha ,com 12.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## bigfire (1 Dez 2014 às 23:08)

Boas, por aqui os dias de Domingo e Segunda, têm sido de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, sem qualquer aguaceiro, a temperatura máxima tem andando pelos 18ºC, a miníma chegou aos 6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Dez 2014 às 00:03)

Muita humidade, alguma neblina, 7.4ºC (em descida lenta)


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2014 às 00:13)

Dia de sol 
temperatura máxima de 12ºC
Mínima de 5ºC
Atual de 6,4ºC
76% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Dez 2014 às 01:57)

Mínima do dia de ontem acaba de ser ultrapassada - 6.4ºC

Temperatura mínima dia 1/12/14 - 6.5ºc - 8h:00min


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2014 às 08:15)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fresco de N,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2014 às 08:48)

Bom dia! Céu limpo e geada nas superfícies! Mínima de 0,4ºC.... Está quase!!!


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2014 às 09:57)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a mínima foi um pouco mais alta, mas já deu para gear um pouco.






Por agora algumas nuvens altas e 4,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2014 às 11:38)

Boas ,muito sol e o vento de N,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2014 às 13:06)

Ainda muito sol...não tarda a desaparecer...no horizonte ,nuvens altas a chegar e mais fechadas,com 16.5ºC e vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2014 às 14:24)

Boas,já sem sol,nublado por nuvens altas...as imagens de sat. do ipma pararam nas 8h da manhã ,vento fraco e com 15.0ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Dez 2014 às 16:16)

Boas
Céu nublado e vento fraco SSE
P 1011hpa
Temperatura 12.5ºc e 58%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2014 às 16:26)

Ainda meio nublado por nuvens altas ,vento de N,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Dez 2014 às 17:42)

Mínima de 3.9ºC. O dia tem-se apresentado algo nublado.
Temp. Atual: 10.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2014 às 17:49)

Por Lamego dia com sol
temperatura máxima de 10ºC
mínima de 4ºC
Atual de 8,4ºC
1014 hpa
79% de HR


----------



## jotackosta (2 Dez 2014 às 17:51)

Fim de tarde com bonitas cores 





(editada)





De momento o céu continua nublado por nuvens altas e vai arrefecendo, *8,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2014 às 18:07)

Boas,céu pouco nublado,o vento de N...hoje já se nota mais fresco ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Dez 2014 às 19:25)

Céu pouco nublado, 8.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2014 às 21:10)

Vento fresco de N,com 10.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Dez 2014 às 21:43)

boas

por Gouveia o dia amanheceu frio com alguma geada nas zonas abrigadas houve algum vento durante a madrugada. o sol começou a encobrir pouco depois do inicio da tarde e assim ficou ate ao fim da tarde. 
actualmente o céu continua nublado, sem vento e sigo com uns frescos 4.7ºC 

extremos:
2.5ºC mínima
12.2ºC máxima


----------



## jotackosta (3 Dez 2014 às 01:29)

Céu muito nublado e temperatura nos *5,8ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2014 às 01:32)

Aqui o forno está ligado,a conjugação do vento com o céu geralmente nublado está a resultar nuns belos 9.7ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Dez 2014 às 01:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui o forno está ligado,a conjugação do vento com o céu geralmente nublado está a resultar nuns belos 9.7ºC.


Pode ser que neste Inverno o forno de Tondela não tenha muita lenha 

Por aqui, como o vento é nulo a temperatura nem sobe nem desce, estagnou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2014 às 13:01)

Boas,logo pela manhã...céu muito nublado ,agora mais abertas e algum sol ,vento continua moderado de N,com 14.6ºC...nunca mais chega o  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2014 às 15:06)

Boas,nublado por nuvens e médias e altas ,e vento de N,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2014 às 15:11)

Tarde agradável, 15.3ºC e sol com algumas nuvens.


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2014 às 16:12)

Boas
Céu nublado e vento fraco por vezes moderado de SE
Temperatura 11ºC e 61%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2014 às 16:48)

Nublado e com 11.8ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (3 Dez 2014 às 17:56)

Boas.:P
Dia nublado por aqui, mas sem qualquer precipitação, vento de NE fraco a moderado, e temperaturas entre os 2.5ºC e os 6ºC


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2014 às 18:13)

Por Lamego dia nublado e com vento variavel.
Temperatura máxima de 10ºC e mínima de 4ºC
Atual de 6,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2014 às 18:20)

Por Bragança o céu esteve parcialmente nublado. A temperatura andou entre os *1,4ºC* de mínima e os *13,7ºC* de máxima. 
Tem estado algum vento,fraco, mas esperemos que desapareça para ver se temos alguma inversão térmica....
Temperatura actual de *8,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2014 às 18:21)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2014 às 20:13)

Céu pouco nublado,vento nulo, 8.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2014 às 20:18)

Boas noites

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu nublado com vento fraco que se levantou ao meio da madrugada e parou ao meio da tarde.
actualmente nada se mexe com a temperatura a cair para os 4.0ºC a mínima da noite passada já foi.

extremos:
4.1ºC mínima
13.1ºC máxima


----------



## jotackosta (3 Dez 2014 às 20:33)

Céu limpo com luar brilhante.
Temperatura: *5,5ºC*
A máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos *14ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2014 às 21:01)

Nuvens altas a servir de manta...a temperatura não desce ,algum vento fresco de N,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

A temperatura está a descer como uma lesma, 7.2ºC atuais e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Dez 2014 às 22:16)

Aqui está a descer bem, *4,4ºC* e não deve descer mais que isto.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2014 às 23:15)

esta tudo calmo por Gouveia, céu limpo e 3.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2014 às 23:26)

Por Lamego temperatura atual de 4ºC


----------



## jotackosta (4 Dez 2014 às 00:07)

Céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens altas e consequente subida da temperatura, *5,3ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2014 às 00:08)

Céu geralmente nublado por nuvens médias e altas, arriscaria a dizer que são altos-cumulos, sem vento e 6.7ºC.

Curiosamente a temperatura tem continuado a descer a apesar das  nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2014 às 03:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Céu geralmente nublado por nuvens médias e altas, arriscaria a dizer que são altos-cumulos, sem vento e 6.7ºC.
> 
> Curiosamente a temperatura tem continuado a descer a apesar das  nuvens.



É uma massa compacta que tem vindo a descer de norte rodando depois para sueste. Pelo aspecto tem também uma cobertura de nuvens altas bastante frias.
http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2014 às 08:17)

Boas,céu pouco nublado...e sem frio ,nunca mais ,com 8.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.8ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2014 às 08:41)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado, mas com nevoeiro em algumas áreas da cidade.

Por aqui sol, alguma geada e 2,4ºC. A mínima ficou em 2,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2014 às 08:58)

Às 8:40h, um vale aqui próximo.





Às 8:50h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2014 às 09:38)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2014 às 12:27)

por Gouveia a manha de céu nublado por nuvens altas, tal como se encontra agora. houve geada nas zonas mais abrigadas. sigo com 9.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2014 às 12:35)

Boas ,sol e nuvens ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2014 às 17:05)

Mínima de 4.7ºC (8:11h) e temperatura atual de 9.6ºC, com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2014 às 18:10)

Parece que já faz frio ,com 9.3ºC e vento fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2014 às 19:18)

Céu limpo,lua grande,algum vento,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2014 às 20:05)

7.3ºC depois de já ter tocado nos 7ºC, mas vai soprando uma brisa de norte.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2014 às 20:34)

Por Gouveia a tarde foi de céu muito nublado, com algum chuvisco, não houve vento. 
actualmente está pouco nublado, sopra uma brisa gélida e sigo com uns gélidos 3.1ºC 

temperaturas:   2.5ºC mínima \ 13.1ºC máxima 

______________________________________

hoje fui até Fornos de Algodres, tirei algumas fotos no telemóvel

esta foi tirada na vila de fornos de Algodres, com vista para o vale da Serra da Estrela






outras a caminho de casa


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2014 às 20:46)

Já desce outra vez com 6.5ºC e céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Dez 2014 às 21:06)

Céu limpo e *4,4ºC*. 
Hoje arrefeceu bem mais rápido!


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2014 às 21:12)

Por Lamego também arrefeceu mais rápido
neste momento 4,4ºC
1019 de hpa
A máxima foi de 10ºC e a mínima de 2ºC


----------



## Brito (4 Dez 2014 às 21:15)

sigo já com 1.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2014 às 21:40)

Céu estrelado,agora se faz sentir o ar fresco na cara ...sabe bem ,com 7.1ºC e vento de N.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2014 às 22:02)

Nebulosidade alta, 5.6ºC, tem descido pouco.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Dez 2014 às 22:07)

Algumas nuvens, *3,3ºC*.


----------



## keipha (4 Dez 2014 às 22:21)

Sigo com 3,9℃ e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2014 às 22:29)

keipha disse:


> Sigo com 3,9℃ e vento fraco de NE



Curioso como é que aí já está a registar 3.9ºC e aqui ainda só vai em 5ºC.


----------



## keipha (4 Dez 2014 às 22:33)

Eu ontem mudei o sensor de temperatura e humidade para o mastro onde tenho o pluviométrico e anemometro, estando agora ao ar livre. Tenho obtido uns valores muito diferentes do que tinha quando o sensor estava "abrigado". Daí as diferenças.  Este fim de semana vou ver se acabo o RS para colocar definitivo


----------



## panda (4 Dez 2014 às 22:49)

Boas 
Temperatura 5.3ºC e 79%Hr


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2014 às 22:58)

por Gouveia continua a cair, vamos ter uma bela geada de manha... sigo já com 1.9ºC


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2014 às 23:05)

Em Lamego 3,2ºC


----------



## FMike (4 Dez 2014 às 23:16)

Manhã fresquinha com algum vento na estrada e sol que progressivamente foi sendo "tapado" por algumas belas formações. Às 15:30 esta era a paisagem a NE.



FMK_04_12_2014 by FMicaelo, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2014 às 23:21)

Já com 2ºC e vento de NW


----------



## Brito (4 Dez 2014 às 23:30)

0.5


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

4.5ºC, céu essencialmente limpo.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Dez 2014 às 00:04)

E hoje o dia termina com *1,8ºC*. 
Algum nevoeiro por aqui, não muito denso já que dá para notar o céu limpo.
Estou a ver que amanhã isto vai ficar branquinho


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 00:33)

3.7ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo. Ainda queria ver se acabava o ano com um temperatura mínima negativa, mas ainda não deve ser hoje.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 02:01)

3ºC e mínima para já de 2.8ºC, uma ligeira brisa está a subir a temperatura. Céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 02:31)

Nevoeiro em formação na serra do Caramulo e também nas regiões do sopé. 
Temp Atual: 2.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 03:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 3.7ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo. Ainda queria ver se acabava o ano com um temperatura mínima negativa, mas ainda não deve ser hoje.



Já há negativas! E ainda têm cinco horas para continuarem a descer.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 03:33)

StormRic disse:


> Já há negativas! E ainda têm cinco horas para continuarem a descer.



Mas aqui já não é de certeza o nevoeiro já projetou a temperatura para 4.1ºC, a mínima passa assim 2.5ºC.


----------



## Brito (5 Dez 2014 às 07:55)

as 6 e meia o termómetro marcava -2ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2014 às 08:10)

Bom dia.

Manhã de geada e -0,1ºC por aqui. Outros sensores na cidade vão registando valores da ordem de -1ºC a esta hora.


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2014 às 08:44)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã de geada e -0,1ºC por aqui. Outros sensores na cidade vão registando valores da ordem de -1ºC a esta hora.



-1,4ºC na minha zona! Bela geada!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Dez 2014 às 08:51)

Finalmente geadas!
Recordo que quando estive em Chaves há 2 semanas ainda havia imensos insectos... finalmente vão ser "limpos" e já começa a lembrar que vai sendo a hora de pensar na matança do porco, lá em casa há 2 para matar e não se pode marcar sem haver frio, pois sem geadas o fumeiro não fica bom e nem as carnes "curam".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2014 às 11:58)

Boas ...esta noite e madrugada já fez ...até que enfim ,céu limpo e vento fraco,vai nos 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2014 às 12:53)

Tass bem ao sol ...há sombra já não dá para estar ,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.4ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2014 às 13:34)

Por Lamego dia de sol
temperatura atual de 8,2ºC
A mínima foi fria, de 0 graus, boa geada
1023 de hpa
64% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2014 às 14:05)

Muito sol e a temperatura manter-se estacionária,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2014 às 16:13)

Sol e algumas nuvens ,temperatura a descer,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Dez 2014 às 16:40)

Boas
Finalmente formou-se uma boa geada 
Dia de sol e poucas nuvens, mas fresquinho  
Temperatura actual 9.1ºC e 62%Hr

*Dados de hoje 2.1ºC / 11.4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2014 às 16:45)

Por Lamego a temperatura já desce com 7 graus. A máxima foi de 8,5C


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2014 às 18:00)

Neste momento a temperatura já é de 4,4ºC
Que noite fria em prespetiva!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 18:07)

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco 7.3ºC. Mínima de 2.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2014 às 18:14)

Tudo calmo ,vento muito fraco,haver se deixa descer a temperatura,vai descendo ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2014 às 18:39)

boas

por Gouveia o dia chegou com geada, também com um sol quentinho, mas na sombra estava frio. não houve vento
actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento céu praticamente limpo e desde que o sol desapareceu, a temperatura está em queda livre. já estão 1.9ºC

extremos:
0.7ºC mínima
12.1ºC máxima


----------



## jotackosta (5 Dez 2014 às 18:46)

Boas!
Dia de sol com algum nevoeiro pela manhã.
A mínima até agora foi de *0ºC, *a máxima não passou dos *11ºC*.
De momento, céu limpo iluminado pela Lua e *4,3ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2014 às 18:47)

Em Lamego já nos 3,3ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2014 às 18:51)

Este foi a primeira manhã já com algum aspecto invernal. Nevoeiro associado a valores negativos de temperatura do ar deu direito a algum sincelo. Aqui por Bragança a manhã foi de geada. Por Miranda o nevoeiro aguentou até meio da manhã e a mínima terá sido da ordem de -2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 19:02)

Coloquei há pouco o sensor La Crosse ao ar livre numa torre improvisada de 1.5M (o único senão é que a sonda não está muito exposta ao vento porque em volta existem paredes mais altas. Para já vai em 5.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 19:19)

Descida muito rápida: 4.2ºC (será fidedigna?) - talvez devesse ter um radiation shield.

Os termómetros auriol instalados num parapeito de uma janela apresentam temperaturas muito mais elevadas, nomeadamente 7.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2014 às 20:02)

Em Lamego a temperatura já nos 2,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 20:12)

ultima hora penhas douradas: -0.6ºC
Torre actual: -4.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 20:18)

Aqui subiu um pouco e está a subir devido a uma brisa, 4.7ºC


----------



## jotackosta (5 Dez 2014 às 20:19)

david 6 disse:


> ultima hora penhas douradas: -0.6ºC
> Torre actual: -4.7ºC


E hoje até dá para conseguir ver alguma coisa pela webcam a estas horas devido ao luar


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

Céu limpo, 3.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:16)

aqueceu, as penhas douradas subiu de -0.6ºC para -0.2ºC a torre subiu de -4.7ºC para -4.1ºC, nova estação com temperatura negativa Carrazêda de Ansiães com -0.3ºC


----------



## jotackosta (5 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

Por aqui chegou até aos 2.1ºC e começa a subir agora.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2014 às 21:42)

Em Lamego continua nos 2,4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 21:43)

Aqui vai em 2.7ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (5 Dez 2014 às 21:50)

Por aqui a temperatura ja esteve nos 3,3ºC. Agora subiu para 3,5ºC
A pressao atmosferica subiu bastante. A minha estação marca 1025 hPa.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:52)

por Gouveia vai caindo ja marca 0.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2014 às 22:05)

Em Bragança a estação da ESA marca 0.2ºC e a do Z13 marca 0.7ºC. Que pena não estar lá...


----------



## panda (5 Dez 2014 às 22:15)

Por aqui estão *3.3ºC e 81%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Dez 2014 às 22:45)

2.1ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Dez 2014 às 23:06)

Desce de novo a temperatura...*1.7ºC*


----------



## keipha (5 Dez 2014 às 23:18)

Vou com 3,2℃. Está a subir neste momento.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

por Gouveia já está negativo registo -0.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2014 às 23:45)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 6.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2014 às 23:54)

Em Lamego a temperatura estacionou nos 2ºC, já algum tempo


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2014 às 23:54)

Em Lamego a temperatura já estacionou nos 2ºC já algum tempo


----------



## jotackosta (6 Dez 2014 às 00:02)

A subir de novo para os 2.3ºC
Céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## jonyyy (6 Dez 2014 às 00:14)

Boas

Dia frio mas "agradável" por estas bandas, já que o vento foi fraco de NE, temperaturas entre os --0.5ºC de mínima e os 4ºC de máxima, por agora ceu limpo sem vento e já alguma geada nas superfícies frias, com 0.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2014 às 00:19)

E depois de a temperatura ter já estado em 1.7ºC subiu para 3.8ºC, graças a um vento fraco que se vai assinalando.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (6 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

Boas a mínima de ontem foi -1ºc, neste momento estão 2ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2014 às 01:10)

Enfraquecimento do vento, volta a descer a temperatura: 2.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2014 às 01:54)

1.3ºC


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (6 Dez 2014 às 02:36)

Por aqui ja estão 0ºc vai cair uma boa geada


----------



## keipha (6 Dez 2014 às 07:55)

A mínima está noite ficou nos 1,3 ℃, e estão nesta altura 1,9℃ com vento fraco de NE


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2014 às 08:03)

Bom dia.

Geada e valores na ordem de -3ºC, em vários pontos da cidade. Aqui -1,8ºC agora.


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2014 às 10:11)

Bom dia! Tivemos esta madrugada, com -2,8ºC a temperatura mais baixa do ano de 2014!? Ultrapassando os -2,6ºC de 27 Março! Ano fraquinho... 
Algumas fotos que recolhi há pouco com o telemóvel:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2014 às 10:59)

Bons dias .

Sol e um vento fresco ,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Dez 2014 às 11:00)

Nevoeiro sobre o douro nos distritos vila real e bragança :


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2014 às 11:04)

Também tirei umas fotos à geada desta manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2014 às 11:50)

Céu limpo...com 12.2ºC e vento fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2014 às 14:02)

Tass bem ao sol ...com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2014 às 15:55)

Céu limpo, 11.3ºC e mínima de 0.1ºC.

De manhã havia geada já consistente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2014 às 16:50)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 11.3ºC...já vai descendo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2014 às 17:17)

Céu limpo, 6.9ºC


----------



## panda (6 Dez 2014 às 17:34)

Boas 
Céu limpo
Temperatura 7.9ºC e 52%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2014 às 18:06)

Vento fraco e com 9.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2014 às 19:18)

Céu limpo e com 8.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2014 às 19:57)

Dia de sol 
mínima de  - 1 ºC
Máxima de 9ºC
Atual de 5,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2014 às 20:38)

Tudo calmo ...sem vento ,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Dez 2014 às 21:18)

boas

por Gouveia o dia nasceu com bastante geada, mas com o céu geralmente limpo.
actualmente continua o céu limpo, sopra um vento fraco e sigo com 2.5ºC

extremos:
-1.1ºC mínima (a mais baixa de 2014)
10.1ºC máxima


----------



## panda (6 Dez 2014 às 22:54)

Temperatura actual 4.8ºC e 71%Hr
*Mínima de hoje 2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Dez 2014 às 23:38)

Céu limpo, sem vento e 1.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Dez 2014 às 00:32)

por Gouveia está algum vento 
a temperatura sobe... sigo com 3.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2014 às 00:39)

Em Lamego tem estado já muito tempo nos 4,3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2014 às 02:30)

Céu limpo com uma pequena brisa que está a provocar subida de temperatura, 0.5ºC atuais, depois de já ter estado em 0.1ºC. Nunca mais a estação estreia os valores negativos...


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2014 às 03:03)

0.3ºC será que este meu teste de ter posto transmissor ao ar livre é real? É que segundo Meteocovilhã nas Penhas da Saúde estão neste momento 0ºC... Eu nem preciso de ir tão longe, a estação do Caramulo e as de Viseu também têm acusado valores bastante superiores.

Eu sei da existência das inversões térmicas, mas será que está a ocorrer um inversão térmica a este ponto?


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2014 às 03:32)

Estreia dos valores negativos na estação, resta é saber se está certo.
Temp atual: -0.1ºC
Temp.atual Meteocovilhã (Penhas da Saúde): 0.0ºc


----------



## CptRena (7 Dez 2014 às 03:47)

Se o sensor está num RS é possível que esteja mesmo o ar a essa temperatura.
Se está ao ar livre literalmente pode estar a sofrer arrefecimento radiativo, e apresentar temperaturas mais baixas que o real.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2014 às 03:50)

CptRena disse:


> Se o sensor está num RS é possível que esteja mesmo o ar a essa temperatura.
> Se está ao ar livre literalmente pode estar a sofrer arrefecimento radiativo, e apresentar temperaturas mais baixas que o real.



Pois o sensor não está num radiation shield, mas eu também já suspeitava que isso pudesse ter consequências nas medições, mas e o que é isso de arrefecimento radiativo?


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2014 às 04:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estreia dos valores negativos na estação, resta é saber se está certo.
> Temp atual: -0.1ºC
> Temp.atual Meteocovilhã (Penhas da Saúde): 0.0ºc




a estação das penhas da saúde já está com 0.0ºC há muito tempo (meses mesmo), certamente está avariada ou a não enviar dados


----------



## keipha (7 Dez 2014 às 08:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 0.3ºC será que este meu teste de ter posto transmissor ao ar livre é real? É que segundo Meteocovilhã nas Penhas da Saúde estão neste momento 0ºC... Eu nem preciso de ir tão longe, a estação do Caramulo e as de Viseu também têm acusado valores bastante superiores.
> 
> Eu sei da existência das inversões térmicas, mas será que está a ocorrer um inversão térmica a este ponto?


Ontem voltei a "abrigar" o sensor, pois as máximas andavam um absurdo e já não vou conseguir acabar o novo RS este fim de semana, porque o que acompanha a estação não vale nada. Não tenho mínimas tão baixas, mas estão mais em linha com as estações amadoras da escola de Campia e São Pedro do Sul.


----------



## Nickname (7 Dez 2014 às 09:40)

É possível que tenhas tido uma mínima negativa Mr.Neves, se estiveres numa zona propícia a inversões, como a zona da estação de Viseu-cidade (-0.8ºC), já andava por volta dos 0ºC ás 4 da manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2014 às 10:07)

Boas .

Sol e ambiente ,com 9.2ºC e vento .


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2014 às 11:25)

Por aqui sol e 4,9ºC. 
Alguma geada de manhã, não tanta como ontem, e uma mínima de -0,5ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Dez 2014 às 13:03)

Boas
Sol e vento fraco
Temperatura 13.3ºC e 61%Hr
A mínima desta madrugada foi *2.4ºC*


----------



## panda (7 Dez 2014 às 13:18)

Não sei o que se passa com a estação do Meteocovilhã, estão *5.3ºC *é impossível


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2014 às 15:10)

Nickname disse:


> É possível que tenhas tido uma mínima negativa Mr.Neves, se estiveres numa zona propícia a inversões, como a zona da estação de Viseu-cidade (-0.8ºC), já andava por volta dos 0ºC ás 4 da manhã.



Pois só que hoje foi uma mínima  negativa de -1.6ºC às 7:30h, algo baixa de mais penso eu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2014 às 15:55)

Muito sol ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Dez 2014 às 17:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 0.3ºC será que este meu teste de ter posto transmissor ao ar livre é real? É que segundo Meteocovilhã nas Penhas da Saúde estão neste momento 0ºC... Eu nem preciso de ir tão longe, a estação do Caramulo e as de Viseu também têm acusado valores bastante superiores.
> 
> Eu sei da existência das inversões térmicas, mas será que está a ocorrer um inversão térmica a este ponto?



A estação das Penhas da Saúde esta sempre 0ºC não esta a reportar.Como deixou agora também de reportar a da Torre


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2014 às 18:12)

Aqui a temperatura vai em 5.7ºC mas vale o que vale porque depois de o CptRena me ter falado em arrefecimento radiativo penso que a validade dos meus registos caiu por terra, aliás talvez nunca tenham mesmo sido corretos, porque antes de eu ter posto o sensor ao ar livre, eu tinha-o instalado numa varanda, pelo que a irradiação de calor da casa fazia subir a temperatura.

Por isso talvez deva parar com o débito de dados aqui para o seguimento e tentar arranjar um rs o quanto antes...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2014 às 18:12)

Boas...vai refrescando,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2014 às 19:34)

Vento fraco e ,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## bigfire (7 Dez 2014 às 19:51)

Hoje o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e já esteve menos frio que nos dias anteriores. A temperatura é de 7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2014 às 20:06)

Se não estiver a ocorrer arrefecimento radiativo, a temperatura vai em 3.4ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Dez 2014 às 21:03)

Temperatura actual 5ºC e 76%Hr

*Dados de hoje 2.4ºC / 13.8ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (7 Dez 2014 às 21:21)

A EMA de Carrazêda de Ansiães às 20h já ía com 0,4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2014 às 22:00)

(2.7ºC?), céu limpo, vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

Boas,vento de N a rolar,não deixa descer a temperatura ,com 8.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 22:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,vento de N a rolar,não deixa descer a temperatura ,com 8.4ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 13.5ºC.



Ainda não estamos com uma verdadeira situação de nordeste e anticiclone sobre a Europa, pelo contrário, nesta altura entram sistemas frontais de noroeste, por isso o abastecimento de ar frio é insuficiente 
Com esta situação penso que não podemos esperar mínimas negativas mais generalizadas, ocorrerão isoladamente conforme o vento deixar.


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2014 às 23:00)

Em Lamego dia pouco nublado
temperatura máxima de 10ºC
Mínima de 2ºC
Atual de 2,3ºC


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (7 Dez 2014 às 23:14)

Por Vila Real sol o dia todo.
Minima foi de 0ºc
Por agora sigo com 0ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

(1.5ºC?), céu limpo, bastante humidade a aparecer e vento nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2014 às 01:00)

(0.3ºC?) com as mesma condições das 23:50h


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2014 às 01:02)

Em Lamego, neste momento, 0,8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2014 às 02:04)

(0ºC?), na última hora esteve presente brisa fraca que impediu maiores descidas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2014 às 04:58)

(-0.6ºC?), céu limpo, vento nulo. Fui há pouco ao meu pátio ver o transmissor e para já estava todo salpicado com gotículas de água bem com o suporte. Não deveriam essas gotículas estar já geladas?


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2014 às 08:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> (-0.6ºC?), céu limpo, vento nulo. Fui há pouco ao meu pátio ver o transmissor e para já estava todo salpicado com gotículas de água bem com o suporte. Não deveriam essas gotículas estar já geladas?



Sim, com esse valor as gotas deviam estar geladas.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2014 às 08:22)

Por aqui, uma geada ligeiramente mais intensa que a de sábado e -2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2014 às 09:56)

Novo mínimo do ano, igualando o de sábado! Boa geada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2014 às 10:30)

Boas .

Sol e um frio fresco ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2014 às 10:45)

Hoje vim em trabalho a Mirandela. O panorama à chegada era  de nevoeiro











Já na cidade, registo 1ºC e nevoeiro!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2014 às 14:38)

Boas ,céu limpo e ambiente agradável na rua...ao sol ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Dez 2014 às 16:08)

Boas 
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 12.3ºC e 58%Hr 
Hoje foi batida a mínima deste Outono 

*Dados de hoje 1.4ºC / 15ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2014 às 16:13)

Tudo calmo ,quase sem vento ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2014 às 17:10)

O sol já se foi ...amanhã há mais ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 17:50)

Z13 disse:


> Hoje vim em trabalho a Mirandela. O panorama à chegada era  de nevoeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnífico Trás-os Montes!  boas fotos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2014 às 18:36)

Boas,quase sem vento...a temperatura até escorrega melhor ,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

Vento fraco a moderado, não esta a deixar descer a temperatura 
Actual 11.3ºC e 60%Hr


----------



## Serrano (8 Dez 2014 às 19:14)

De regresso à região, registo 7.7°C no Sarzedo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Dez 2014 às 20:20)

(4.9ºC?), hoje a temperatura está substancialmente mais elevada e o grande culpado chama-se vento fraco.

Mínima de (-1.5ºC?) às 7:56h.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Dez 2014 às 20:36)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de sol, com vento fraco durante a manha. 
actualmente não há vento, sem vento e sigo com 5.2ºC

extremos:

-1.7ºC mínima  (a mais baixa de 2014) 
9.4ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2014 às 21:38)

Vento de N,com 9.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Brito (8 Dez 2014 às 21:56)

0.5ºC e algum nevoeiro na baixa da cidade


----------



## dlourenco (8 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

pessoal alguém me sabe dizer se já há alguma neve ( ou está prevista) para os lados de pistões das junias?


----------



## jonyyy (8 Dez 2014 às 22:04)

Boas
Dia soleado por aqui, com temperaturas próprias da época, mínima de  0ºC e máxima de 6ºC, com algum vento de NE.
Por agora 3ºC e céu estrelado


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2014 às 22:26)

dlourenco disse:


> pessoal alguém me sabe dizer se já há alguma neve ( ou está prevista) para os lados de pistões das junias?









meteograma de Montalegre, o gfs prevê possibilidade de neve no sábado


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2014 às 23:34)

Por Lamego dia de sol
Máxima de 10ºC
Mínima de 1ºC
Atual de 5ºC


----------



## Norther (9 Dez 2014 às 00:18)




----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Dez 2014 às 02:28)

(1ºC?), algumas nuvens altas a noroeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2014 às 09:36)

Boas ...sol meio passado ,com 9.3ºC e vento fresco.


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2014 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e 2,9ºC. Mínima de 0,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2014 às 12:36)

Boas,sol meio passado ...muito ventoso até ao momento ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Dez 2014 às 13:16)

Boas 
sol e algumas nuvens altas
Vento fraco
Temperatura 12.9ºC e 52%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2014 às 13:44)

Boas ,vento de N,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

Mínima de (-1ºC?) pelas 7:50h. De momento sigo sem vento, céu geralmente limpo e (5.1ºC?).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2014 às 19:45)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol e ambiente agradável,agora vai refrescando devagar,com 10.3ºC e algum vento.


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2014 às 19:59)

Dia de sol
temperatura máxima de 10ºC
mínima de 3ºC
Atual de 5ºC


----------



## Meteolouco (9 Dez 2014 às 20:04)

Por aqui por Celorico começa a ficar bem frio..mais uma noite de geada, em breve mais uma estação meteo por aqui quase a chegar..


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2014 às 20:21)

boas

por Gouveia o dia começou com alguma geada e algum vento, com o sol a brilhar, com algumas nuvens altas. 
actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 2.8ºC 

extremos: 1.0ºC mínima   9.7ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2014 às 20:42)

A temperatura vai descendo ao sabor do vento ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Dez 2014 às 21:36)

É impressão minha ou a temperatura voltou hoje a descer? Vai já em (2.4ºC?).


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2014 às 22:02)

Por Lamego já vai nos 3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

Vento fraco de N,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Dez 2014 às 22:59)

Temperatura actual 4.9ºC e 82%Hr

*Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 15ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Dez 2014 às 23:31)

A temperatura já chegou a (1.1ºC?), mas tem subido com uma brisa que se tem vindo a assinalar - (2.3ºC?)

A humidade é também elevada, o transmissor está já encharcado com todas as gotículas.


----------



## jonyyy (9 Dez 2014 às 23:56)

Boas

Mais um dia parecido ao de ontem, algum vento de NE, com muito sol, e temperaturas, mínima de 0ºC e máxima de 6ºC
Atualmente céu limpo, sem vento e 3ºC


----------



## Brito (10 Dez 2014 às 00:15)

0.5 e já visível alguma geada, sendo já razoável em superfícies como carros


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2014 às 00:25)

Em Lamego neste momento 1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2014 às 00:31)

Uma hora depois a brisa acalmou e já vai em (0.7ºC?)


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (10 Dez 2014 às 01:31)

Vila Real  0ºc certos


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2014 às 01:44)

Em Lamego também 0ºC


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2014 às 08:52)

Bom dia! Novo mínimo do ano por Bragança, -3,0°C há minutos...
Boa geada!


----------



## xtremebierzo (10 Dez 2014 às 09:45)

Boas¡¡ Por aquí cuberto de neboa alta.

Mínima *-2.7ºC*

Temperatura Actual* 2.4ºC








*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2014 às 12:29)

Boas ,muito sol e quente ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2014 às 13:56)

Tarde agradável e quase sem vento,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2014 às 14:13)

Por Lamego dia de sol
temperatura atual de 10,6ºC
64% de HR
A mínima foi de 0ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2014 às 14:54)

joselamego disse:


> Por Lamego dia de sol
> temperatura atual de 10,6ºC
> 64% de HR
> A mínima foi de 1ºC





joselamego disse:


> Em Lamego também 0ºC



A mínima foi de 1ºC? Então mas não chegou a 0ºC?


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2014 às 14:56)

Por aqui geada de manhã e mínima de (-0.7ºC?). Para já céu pouco nublado com cirros à mistura.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2014 às 15:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A mínima foi de 1ºC? Então mas não chegou a 0ºC?



Sim, Mr. Neves, lapso meu
a mínima foi de 0ºC
irei corrigir... obrigado pelo reparo
a mínima foi de ºC e a temperatura atual é de 11º,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2014 às 17:11)

O sol já se foi ...sem vento ,a descer bem por enquanto ,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2014 às 17:24)

Céu geralmente limpo, (6.4ºC?).


----------



## jotackosta (10 Dez 2014 às 17:56)

Boa tarde, por aqui céu praticamente limpo e *6,8ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2014 às 18:04)

Vento muito fraco...vai descendo,9.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

Aqui em Lamego neste momento 5,5ºC
A máxima foi de 11ºC


----------



## jotackosta (10 Dez 2014 às 19:33)

Frio

*4,7ºC* neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2014 às 20:02)

4,4 ºC neste momento em Lamego


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Dez 2014 às 21:54)

boas

por Gouveia o dia nasceu com geada, e bastante sol. não ouve vento. 

temperaturas:  -0.5ºC mínima  \  9.1ºC máxima

Actualmente estou por Santa Comba onde está tudo calmo, sem vento e com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas. sigo com 5.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2014 às 22:08)

A temperatura anda ao sabor do vento...sobe e desce ,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2014 às 22:20)

Por Lamego temperatura atual de 3,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

joselamego disse:


> Por Lamego temperatura atual de 3,7ºC



Decididamente a descer a bom ritmo. A distribuição das temperaturas é interessante pois não há um padrão claro, nem é só interior, nem é só nos vales, nem é só nas montanhas que vai descendo:


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 22:31)

Conjugando com a distribuição da humidade:





cordilheira central com temperaturas de 7/8º, e correspondente menor humidade, notável.


----------



## jotackosta (10 Dez 2014 às 22:32)

Por aqui já vai nos *3,1ºC*.
Junto ao Rio Dão, onde desagua o Rio Coja (a cerca de 1km daqui) e nas zonas da estrada não expostas ao sol, o gelo não chega a desaparecer nestes dias. Um perigo.


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2014 às 22:52)

Temperatura nos 5.7ºC e 79%Hr
Vento nulo

*Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 15.2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Dez 2014 às 23:14)

(1.6ºC?), vento nulo, céu limpo.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (10 Dez 2014 às 23:46)

Boa noite a todos aqui por Vila Real estão 0,5ºc
A mínima de ontem foi -1,3ºc


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2014 às 10:09)

Bom dia.

Algumas nuvens altas e -0,3ºC por agora. Manhã de geada e nevoeiro nos vales, a mínima ficou em -2,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2014 às 10:41)

O nevoeiro esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2014 às 10:41)

Por aqui 




E ainda nevoeiro nos vales...!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2014 às 11:44)

Boas ,muito sol e vento fraco,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2014 às 13:07)

Boas...muito sol ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (11 Dez 2014 às 14:29)

Boas por aqui a minima foi -1ºc 
E agora esta um rico sol e estão 11.8ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2014 às 15:33)

Tarde agradável...ao sol ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Dez 2014 às 17:43)

Mínima de (-0.5ºC?) com geada em locais mais abrigados, dado que o vento foi quase constante.

Para já céu limpo com vários cirros, (5.7ºC?).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

Sem vento algum...boa descida,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Dez 2014 às 20:53)

boas
por Santa Comba o dia nasceu com nevoeiro que se dissipou logo nas primeiras horas do dia. céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas. 
não houve vento.
Actualmente o nevoeiro já se forma sobre o rio, sem vento e sigo com 6.8ºC

extremos:  1.0ºC mínima  \  12.8ºC máxima


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2014 às 21:13)

Boa noite
Por Lamego o dia foi de sol
máxima de 10ºC e mínima de 0ºC
Atual de 4,4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Dez 2014 às 21:25)

(3.3ºC?) céu geralmente limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## jotackosta (11 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta durante o dia, com uma máxima de *13,3ºC *
De momento *3,9ºC*, em queda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2014 às 21:36)

Boas..sem vento ,noite bastante húmida...noite mais fria ,com 5.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Dez 2014 às 22:55)

Nevoeiro cerrado, (2.5ºC?)


----------



## Brito (11 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

1.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Dez 2014 às 00:20)

O nevoeiro levantou um pouco, (2.4ºC?)


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (12 Dez 2014 às 00:54)

Boa noite sigo com 0ºc certinhos 
Ja esta uma boa geada


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2014 às 01:15)

Por Lamego, 0º C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 08:21)

Boas ...hoje sim,já há bastante geada ,nevoeiro nos vales ,noite sem vento com 3.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 4.7ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2014 às 08:22)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e 0,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 08:40)

O nevoeiro já subiu e gelado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 09:30)

Tudo tapado com o nevoeiro ,com 3.3ºC .


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2014 às 10:17)

Bons dias
Nevoeiro 
Temperatura actual 1.6ºC e 99%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada *-0.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 11:22)

Boas,o nevoeiro levantou ,mas continua encoberto,com 5.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2014 às 11:43)

Por aqui a mínima ficou em *-0,9ºC* mas o céu encoberto mantém o ar frio à superfície... *3,7ºC* actuais!


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2014 às 12:38)

Por Lamego a mínima foi de 0ºC
A temperatura atual é de 6,7ºC, com céu nublado
88% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 12:58)

Boas,o vento já descolou ,está de SSE muito fraco,está a empurar o nevoeiro dos vales do rios Tejo e Ponsul,está baixo novamente ,com 5.6ºC .


----------



## Beric D (12 Dez 2014 às 13:16)

Acabei de ouvir agora na Antena 3: neve acima dos 600m no Gerês amanhã 

É uma lapso, certo!?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 14:19)

Boas,ainda tudo tapado ,vento fraco,6.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 14:33)

Neste momento o sol já apareceu...por entre nuvens ,com 6.8ºC.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (12 Dez 2014 às 14:54)

Beric D disse:


> Acabei de ouvir agora na Antena 3: neve acima dos 600m no Gerês amanhã
> 
> É uma lapso, certo!?


 Essa previsão foi feita pelo IPMA , mas creio que seja mesmo isso :/

No site do IPMA nos avisos para vila Real eles dizem isso , " Possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 1000 m sendo provavel acima dos 600 m na zona do geres"


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2014 às 16:54)

Boas
Esta a ser um dia  toda a gente por aqui se queixa 
Depois do nevoeiro de manha, céu nublado de tarde 
Vento fraco de NW
Temperatura actual 7ºC e 91%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 17:05)

O nevoeiro ainda instalado ,com 6.3ºC .


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2014 às 17:07)

Dia muito nublado e temperatua máxima de 7ºC
Atual de 6,5ºC
Está um vento gelado
1014 de hpa
83%  de humidade


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2014 às 17:18)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O nevoeiro ainda instalado ,com 6.3ºC .


Na tua estação do wunderground estão 8ºC


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2014 às 17:51)

Começam a cair as primeiras pingas de chuva
temperatura atual de 6,4ºC


----------



## jonyyy (12 Dez 2014 às 17:57)

Boas
Dia muito desagradável por aqui, muito nevoeiro e algum vento.
Máxima de 4ºC (ontem as 00h00), porque hoje desde as 7h00 ate agora a temperatura esteve constante nos 1.5ºC.
Bem bem era termos uma surpresa ahahahah, frio há, falta é em altura


----------



## Meteolouco (12 Dez 2014 às 18:03)

Aqui estão +3,6ºC neste momento marca no carro, as temperaturas aqui sobretudo no interior estão a  cair mais que no resto país ou é impressão minha?
Guarda poderá nevar água neve esta no limite....


----------



## jonyyy (12 Dez 2014 às 18:06)

Meteolouco disse:


> Aqui estão +3,6ºC neste momento marca no carro, as temperaturas aqui sobretudo no interior estão a  cair mais que no resto país ou é impressão minha?
> Guarda poderá nevar água neve esta no limite....



Acho difícil nevar, não pela temp. de superfície(já nevou com mais "calor"), mas sim pela temperatura em altura(pelos modelos),mas a meteorologia é incerta:P


----------



## Meteolouco (12 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

jonyyy disse:


> Acho difícil nevar, não pela temp. de superfície(já nevou com mais "calor"), mas sim pela temperatura em altura(pelos modelos),mas a meteorologia é incerta:P


Sim há pouco frio em altitude as ISQ tinham que estar mais baixas, mas deverá cair algum sleet ( água neve) sobretudo de madrugada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 18:11)

Por aqui já borrifou e fez levantar o nevoeiro,com 6.2ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (12 Dez 2014 às 18:52)

Boas a minima de hoje foi 0ºc 
Neste momento sigo com 8ºc tem estado a subir a temperatura 
E esta a chuviscar


----------



## jotackosta (12 Dez 2014 às 19:12)

Vai caindo um chuvisco com a temperatura nos *7,7ºC* em descida.


----------



## keipha (12 Dez 2014 às 19:20)

Por tondela também chove fraco. Já deu para acumular 0.5mm na ultima hora e com 7.8°C a descer. Hoje já instalei o sensor de temperatura no RS feito por mim.


----------



## jotackosta (12 Dez 2014 às 19:49)

Isto já se assemelha às épocas natalícias que ficam nas memórias de infância: céu com "ar de neve", algum nevoeiro e chuvisco, fumo das lareiras rasteiro e consequente cheiro a lenha queimada 

Sigo com *7,5ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2014 às 20:08)

Temperatura atual de 6,8ºC
Chuva fraca
1012 de hpa
89% de HR
Vento de NE


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Dez 2014 às 20:10)

boas

por Santa Comba o dia foi de céu encoberto, sem vento. já chuviscou há bocado. 
Actualmente não chove, céu encoberto e sigo com 9.2ºC 

extremos: 5.6ºC mínima \  máxima12.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2014 às 21:34)

Nublado e com 7.1ºC...que é a máxima até ao momento,a mínima foi de 2.5ºC .


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2014 às 21:51)

Chuva fraca e a temperatura atual é de 7ºC


----------



## jotackosta (12 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

Parece que, no Interior Centro, é por Viseu que chuvisca mais 







Fonte:IPMA

Por aqui o vento vai aumentando de intensidade, continua o chuvisco e a temperatura está nos *7,3ºC*.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2014 às 22:06)

Chuvisco e 5,5ºC.

O dia mais fresco deste inverno: 0,2ºC / 6,0ºC


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2014 às 23:48)

Por Lamego, chuvisco e temperatura atual de 7,2ºC


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

Chuva acumulada 2.7mm
Temperatura actual 7.5ºC e 98%Hr

*Dados de hoje -0.5ºC / 9ºC*


----------



## Dematos (13 Dez 2014 às 01:28)

Comecou a cair certinha acerca de 20minutos!! Depois de alguns pequenos periodos de chuviscos desde as 20h00! 10.°C!  

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (13 Dez 2014 às 02:32)

Sigo com 8ºc ja este nos 6ºc começou a chover começou a subir de novo


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2014 às 08:41)

Por Lamego continua a chuva, 12 mm
temperatura atual de 6,2ºC
vento de NW
90% de HR


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2014 às 10:10)

Na Torre, com 1ºC:






Serra da Estrela uma Estrela em Portugal





Estância de Ski


----------



## Serrano (13 Dez 2014 às 11:20)

Chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 7.6°C.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Dez 2014 às 13:09)

Madrugada chuvosa por aqui. Durante a manhã apenas chuvisco. A temperatura vai nos *8,8ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2014 às 13:22)

Nota-se que a neve está completamente águada na Torre.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2014 às 13:30)

Há muita mais neve em Manzaneda que na Torre.
http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/cabeza-de-manzaneda

Pouca neve no Cebreiro (Lugo) 1300m:
http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/o-cebreiro


----------



## boneli (13 Dez 2014 às 13:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Há muita mais neve em Manzaneda que na Torre.
> http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/cabeza-de-manzaneda



Mas isso é normal...possivelmente houve mais precipitação em Manzaneda! Mas não tenho dados..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2014 às 14:16)

Boas,nublado e ambiente fresco,não chove,mas choveu bem durante a noite e madrugada,com 9.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 2.5ºC / 8.5ºC .


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2014 às 14:18)

boneli disse:


> Mas isso é normal...possivelmente houve mais precipitação em Manzaneda! Mas não tenho dados..



Acho que o problema não é a precipitação, mas o frio.
Na Torre a temperatura variou hoje entre 0,4 e 1,9ºC. (Meteocovilha)

Em Manzaneda, a temperatura oscilou entre os -3,0ºC e os 0,1ºC.


----------



## boneli (13 Dez 2014 às 14:26)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que o problema não é a precipitação, mas o frio.
> Na Torre a temperatura variou hoje entre 0,4 e 1,9ºC. (Meteocovilha)
> 
> Em Manzaneda, a temperatura oscilou entre os -3,0ºC e os 0,1ºC.




Sim também pode ser por ai...


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2014 às 15:50)

Manhã de chuviscos
mínima de 4ºC
Temperatura atual de 6,5ºC
vento de oeste
93% de HR
céu nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2014 às 16:14)

Nublado e sem chuva,ambiente fresco,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2014 às 16:39)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Nublado e sem chuva,ambiente fresco,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco.


Desculpa mas os dados que estas a meter não correspondem com a tua estação onlline 11.1ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2014 às 16:42)

Céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 10.1ºC e 98%Hr
P 1005hpa
acumulada 17.7mm


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2014 às 17:03)

Em Lamego o acumulado foi de 15 mm
temperatura atual é de 6,4ºC
Pressão a 1006 hpa


----------



## Meteolouco (13 Dez 2014 às 17:28)

Por favor sei que não é o sitio para isto mas alguem me pode ajudar na escolha de uma estação fiável até 120 euros?
por aqui mto vento e chuva mas o frio não é tanto como era previsivel...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2014 às 18:01)

Nublado e vento fraco,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Dez 2014 às 18:01)

Cá continua o chuvisco e nevoeiro.
*7,9ºC*


----------



## jonyyy (13 Dez 2014 às 18:21)

Boas

Dia fechado por aqui, com muito nevoeiro e chuva moderada por períodos e vento forte de SW, no entanto bem mais agradável que ontem, com a temperatura diurna praticamente estável nos 5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Dez 2014 às 18:25)

O IPMA emitiu um aviso amarelo para o distrito de Viseu de precipitação pontualmente forte, acompanhada de granizo e/ou acompanhados de trovoada em especial durante a noite. Mas de onde é que podem vir as células? Aquele conjunto de células perto de Leiria está tão estático, e para além disso por aqui as nuvens são de carácter baixo. Logo se vê. 

Para já chuviscos e vento fraco. A madrugada e manhã de hoje tiveram períodos de chuva moderada a forte mas o vento não foi nada de especial.


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2014 às 19:14)

A temperatura máxima em Lamego foi de 6,5ºC
Atual de 6ºC
94% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Dez 2014 às 20:15)

8.6ºC e chove bem agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2014 às 20:27)

panda disse:


> Desculpa mas os dados que estas a meter não correspondem com a tua estação onlline 11.1ºC.


Tens razão...Eu ontem vi a tua mensagem,mas depois passou,então o problema...é do sensor,quando passa dos 80% HR do ar e nos dias de chuva,a temperatura não com responde há verdade,digo isto,porque tenho mais 2 sensores no exterior,nas mesmas condições dentro de outro RS,entre eles bate certo a temperatura estes últimos dias como foram mais secos,tudo bem ,vou mandar vir outro sensor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2014 às 20:33)

Boas,nublado e vento fraco,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2014 às 20:46)

Em Lamego continua os 6,2ºC e céu nublado
95% de HR
Pressão de 1008 hpa


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 21:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O IPMA emitiu um aviso amarelo para o distrito de Viseu de precipitação pontualmente forte, acompanhada de granizo e/ou acompanhados de trovoada em especial durante a noite. Mas de onde é que podem vir as células? Aquele conjunto de células perto de Leiria está tão estático, e para além disso por aqui as nuvens são de carácter baixo. Logo se vê.
> 
> Para já chuviscos e vento fraco. A madrugada e manhã de hoje tiveram períodos de chuva moderada a forte mas o vento não foi nada de especial.



Penso que os aguaceiros a acontecerem não virão de lado nenhum já formados, serão gerados localmente, o núcleo depressionário ainda tem muito para dar. No entanto também me parece remota a possibilidade dentro do limite de tempo do aviso.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 22:03)

Meteolouco disse:


> Por favor sei que não é o sitio para isto mas alguem me pode ajudar na escolha de uma estação fiável até 120 euros?
> por aqui mto vento e chuva mas o frio não é tanto como era previsivel...



Não tenho estação e estou muito fora do assunto. Ia sugerir o tópico dedicado ao assunto mas já vi que puseste lá também mensagens a respeito disso. julgo que também se pode chegar a conclusões lendo as muitas mensagens que já estão nesses tópicos. 
Penso que o frio ainda está para vir e mantém-se avisos do IPMA  para a ocorrência de neve.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Dez 2014 às 22:31)

boas

por santa Comba o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com chuva em geral fraca. não houve vento. 
actualmente não há vento, não chove e sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Dez 2014 às 22:35)

Aqui 8.2ºC sem chuva também.

Mais valia virem abertas, pelo menos ainda contemplava a chuva de meteoros Geminideas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

Nevoeiro fraco, 7.8ºC.

Por curiosidade, pelas minhas contas e se os meus dados não estiverem muito desfasados da realidade seguem-se os seguintes valores aproximados:
Vila do Caramulo (800m) - 4.4ºC

Caramulinho (1076m) - 2.7ºC

É óbvio que muito raramente estes cálculos são a temperatura real, se eu continuasse a calcular a temperatura para Torre dar-me-ia -3.3ºC, quando segundo o MeteoCovilhã estão -0.4ºC.

A estação do IPMA na vila do Caramulo foi com os anjinhos outra vez, é uma pena não haver alguém a disponibilizar informação de lá. Mas de qualquer forma temperaturas muito altas para neve. Terei que esperar por cotas acima dos 600m


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2014 às 00:31)

Em Lamego continua nos 6,2ºC já muito tempo... estacionou


----------



## Dematos (14 Dez 2014 às 01:15)

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (14 Dez 2014 às 01:18)

E vai caindo desde as 23h! 9.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2014 às 01:58)

Está a chover e a temperatura é de 6,1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Dez 2014 às 03:42)

Começa a pingar, 7.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2014 às 11:05)

Boas,nublado e algum vento,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (14 Dez 2014 às 11:09)

6.7°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2014 às 14:26)

A ficar muito nublado e aguaceiros,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Dez 2014 às 15:50)

Muito escuro mas ainda não chove.
*10,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2014 às 16:39)

Boas,pouco nublado pela zona,escuro , só para os lados da extramadura de Espanha,a drepressão já se está ir embora ,com 10.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 7.9ºC / 10.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2014 às 17:41)

Os restos ainda,muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2014 às 17:53)

Boas
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 8.8ºC e 90%Hr
acumulada 5.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2014 às 18:31)

Os aguaceiros aumentaram de intensidade ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2014 às 20:56)

Nublado e vento fraco,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2014 às 22:04)

Céu estrelado ,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 22:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Céu estrelado ,com 9.2ºC.



Curioso, estava à espera que a temperatura caísse em flecha. Como irá ser a noite?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2014 às 12:10)

Boas ...voltamos ao céu limpo e o vento de N...já presente,toda a noite moderado e continua ...é fresco,não deixou abaixar a temperatura,chegou aos 8.0ºC,neste momento com 13.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.2ºC / 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2014 às 17:08)

Boas,ainda alguns restos de sol ...tarde agradável e sem vento ,com 11.9ºC e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2014 às 18:48)

Vento fraco,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Dez 2014 às 21:08)

Céu muito nublado por aqui, já caíram algumas pingas.
*7,2ºC*


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2014 às 21:16)

Céu muito nublado e 5,5ºC por agora.

Manhã de gelo e nevoeiro. Ainda deu para perder uns minutos a raspar o gelo. 





Os meus extremos de hoje: 0,4ºC / 7,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2014 às 21:20)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## bigfire (15 Dez 2014 às 23:00)

Céu pouco nublado, a temperatura esteve agradável durante todo o dia, e parece que assim vai continuar durante um bo período de tempo.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2014 às 23:08)

Em Lamego céu pouco nublado
temperatura máxima de 10ºC
Mínima de 6ºC
Atual de 7,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2014 às 10:18)

Boas ...muito sol e quente ,com 14.8ºC...logo pela manhã .

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 14.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 10:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...muito sol e quente ,com 14.8ºC...logo pela manhã .
> 
> Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 14.8ºC.



Já estamos em sector quente!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2014 às 14:17)

Boas ...parece verão ,sol quente ,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2014 às 16:40)

Boas ,tarde soalheira...o sol está de restos com algumas nuvens ,com 14.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2014 às 21:44)

Boas,noite ventosa ,não deixar descer a temperatura ,com 12.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2014 às 01:20)

Boa noite
Sol e temperatura máxima de 13 C
Mínima de 7ºC
Atual de 8,1ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2014 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

Manhã quase sem geada, mas com algum nevoeiro. Mínima de 2,9ºC por aqui. 
Por agora vou registando 3,8ºC, numa altura em que o nevoeiro ainda se mantém em algumas áreas da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2014 às 13:30)

Boas...nuvens altas ,vento de N ,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2014 às 15:22)

Nuvens altas e um sol meio passado ,com 14.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2014 às 18:15)

Sem vento...com boa descida,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2014 às 20:43)

Nevoeiro denso e 5,2ºC.

Um dia quase de inverno, hoje: 2,9ºC / 9,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2014 às 21:26)

Vento fraco de N...com 9.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2014 às 22:45)

Em Lamego dia de sol
temperatura máxima de 12ºC
Mínima de 3ºC
Atual de 3,3ºC
90% de HR
Pressão a 1030 hpa


----------



## keipha (17 Dez 2014 às 23:42)

Hoje o dia aqui foi de nevoeiro por vezes bastante intenso. Não desapareceu durante o dia todo e como tal bastante húmido o dia e as temperaturas quase constantes durante o dia.


----------



## panda (17 Dez 2014 às 23:44)

Boas
Temperatura actual 5.8ºC e 95%Hr
Máxima de hoje 15.6ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2014 às 09:10)

Bom dia.

Por agora 1,8ºC e nevoeiro alto. A base deve estar apenas a uns 50-100m.

Mínima de -0,4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2014 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

muito nevoeiro e apenas *2,7ºC* com *98%* de HR... Está desagradável, convenhamos!

A mínima na minha zona foi de *-1,0ºC. *A pressão registada é de *1034hPa*, o que me causa alguma apreensão sobre a persistência deste nevoeiro...


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2014 às 10:32)

Bons dias
temperatura atual de 3,9ºC
Mínima de 1ºC
vento de NE
Pressão a 1031 hpa
97% de HR


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2014 às 10:47)

Z13 disse:


> A pressão registada é de *1034hPa*, o que me causa alguma apreensão sobre a persistência deste nevoeiro...



Estas condições devem manter-se por mais uns dias. Para a meseta norte, aqui ao lado, a AEMET já lançou avisos para condições de nevoeiro persistente e refere até a possibilidade do nevoeiro poder vir acompanhado de “CENCELLADA”.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2014 às 11:42)

Continua o nevoeiro alto.





3,2ºC por agora.


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2014 às 17:52)

Dia frio e com nevoeiro
máxima de 5ºC
Mínima de 1ºC
Atual de 4,4ºC
93% de HR


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2014 às 18:49)

Dan disse:


> Estas condições devem manter-se por mais uns dias. Para a meseta norte, aqui ao lado, a AEMET já lançou avisos para condições de nevoeiro persistente e refere até a possibilidade do nevoeiro poder vir acompanhado de “CENCELLADA”.



O IPMA também já o fez! Referindo a palavra sincelo! Muito bem! 
À falta de neve, serve de substituto!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2014 às 19:15)

Já assisti a _cencellada_ em Chaves... É qualquer coisa de extraordinário... Assim como a chuva congelada... também só lá aconteceu uma vez, que eu tenha assistido.


----------



## panda (18 Dez 2014 às 19:17)

Boas
Dia de sol mas fresquinho, a temperatura não foi alem dos *11.9ºC*
Temperatura actual 4.4ºC e 85%Hr
P1027hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2014 às 19:39)

Boas...hoje o dia foi passado pela capital do centro ,Coimbra ,mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco,com 7.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.2ºC.ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2014 às 19:44)

Por aqui o nevoeiro alto foi presença constante todo o dia. Agora com o cair da noite o nevoeiro desceu acompanhando também a descida da temperatura.

Por agora 3,6ºC e nevoeiro.

Os meus extremos de hoje: -0,4ºC / 4,0ºC

Na estação do IPMA a máxima terá ficado em 3,8ºC, o que seria a máxima mais baixa deste 2014 (este ano tem sido muito fraco em valores de temperatura baixos).


----------



## Meteolouco (18 Dez 2014 às 19:55)

Hoje por aqui nem vimos o sol devido ao nevoeiro e um frio de bater o dente o dia todo...
amanhã previsão muito nevoeiro e sincelo
aqui no carro marcava há 10 minutos +5ºC
Para a semana já recebo a estação meteorológica 
abraço a todos


----------



## Brito (18 Dez 2014 às 20:12)

2ºC


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2014 às 20:40)

Por Lamego, 3ºC
1031 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2014 às 20:56)

Boas,já alguma neblina...sem vento ,hoje já desce a temperatura,com 5.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

Temperatura bloqueada em 6.4ºC, sopra uma brisa fraca e o céu está muito nublado por nuvens baixas, presumo que venham a dar em nevoeiro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2014 às 21:54)

Vidago, Chaves já está com 0ºC segundo o Wunderground!
Amanhã todo o vale do Tâmega deverá amanhecer gelado! Noite de forte inversão térmica!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2014 às 22:39)

Sem vento...com 4.4ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (18 Dez 2014 às 23:32)

Por aqui nevoeiro alto e vento. A temperatura vai nos *4,2ºC*.


----------



## panda (18 Dez 2014 às 23:46)

Temperatura 2.1ºC e 93%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 00:10)

5.0ºC, redução da intensidade da brisa, céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas ou nevoeiro alto.


----------



## Brito (19 Dez 2014 às 00:18)

sigo com    - 1.5ºC ceu limpo, vento nulo

11ºC nas penhas douradas


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 00:34)

Em Lamego a temperatura atual é de 2ºC, com céu limpo neste momento...


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 01:29)

Brito disse:


> sigo com    - 1.5ºC ceu limpo, vento nulo
> 
> 11ºC nas penhas douradas



11ºC?? Estará este valor correto, não terá ocorrido qualquer problema com a estação do IPMA? Ou é algum efeito que eu desconheço? Já ouvi falar em efeito de foehn, mas não sei explicar ao certo o que é ou se tem alguma coisa a ver com este valor esquisito.

Entretanto o céu abriu um pouco, (2.2ºC?)


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 02:45)

Céu limpo, (0.7ºC?)


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2014 às 07:37)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro, -o,7ºC e já uma fina película de gelo na minha varanda.


----------



## Brito (19 Dez 2014 às 08:06)

Ceu limpo..muito gelo neste momento com -1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2014 às 08:10)

Boas,nevoeiro muito com 1.4ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2014 às 08:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 11ºC?? Estará este valor correto, não terá ocorrido qualquer problema com a estação do IPMA? Ou é algum efeito que eu desconheço? Já ouvi falar em efeito de foehn, mas não sei explicar ao certo o que é ou se tem alguma coisa a ver com este valor esquisito.
> 
> Entretanto o céu abriu um pouco, (2.2ºC?)


 
A isso chama-se inversão térmica...


----------



## jonyyy (19 Dez 2014 às 08:39)

Boas
Dia gelado, com sincelo só nas partes mais altas da cidade onde o nevoeiro é pouco denso
 Na Guarda Gare não há nada, temperatura de -2.5ºC, mais logo ponho fotos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2014 às 09:17)

Nevoeiro ,com 1.9ºC .


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2014 às 09:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 11ºC?? Estará este valor correto, não terá ocorrido qualquer problema com a estação do IPMA? Ou é algum efeito que eu desconheço? Já ouvi falar em efeito de foehn, mas não sei explicar ao certo o que é ou se tem alguma coisa a ver com este valor esquisito.
> 
> Entretanto o céu abriu um pouco, (2.2ºC?)



Lá em cima a temperatura é outra.
Previsão do GFS para a Temperatura aos 850hPa: (~1600m de altitude):






Na Torre, a mínima foi de 6,0ºC e agora já vai com 11,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2014 às 10:13)

Boas ...o sol já cá está ...ainda algum nevoeiro pela zona ,com 3.8ºC .


----------



## xtremebierzo (19 Dez 2014 às 11:24)

Boas, por aquí nevoa






Temperatura mínima *-1.9ºC*
Agora mesmo* -0.2ºC*


----------



## jonyyy (19 Dez 2014 às 12:23)

Como prometido aqui ficam algumas fotos, a qualidade não é muito boa mas o que conta é a intenção
Hoje é um dia de contrastes, na parte alta da cidade esta "calor" 9ºC, abaixo da linha de nevoeiro um frio de rachar lol





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 

Guarda acima de um mar de nuvens






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 

O sincelo a derreter e a cair das arvores






[/IMG]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2014 às 12:55)

Muito sol ...nevoeiro só nos vales do rio tejo ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2014 às 13:00)

interessante na covilhã 8.7ºC, na torre 13.4ºC, a meteorologia é mesmo fascinante


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Dez 2014 às 13:46)

david 6 disse:


> interessante na covilhã 8.7ºC, na torre 13.4ºC, a meteorologia é mesmo fascinante


A metereologia não é fascinante, os dados é que estão desactualizados. Por aqui a minima foi aos -2.3ºC. Neste momento 11,3ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2014 às 13:55)

Incrível como hoje às 12:00 a estação mais quente do país era as Penhas Douradas com 16,0ºC.

Para terem uma ideia a segunda mais quente era Faro com 13,6ºC, e temos por exemplo Sines com 7,4ºC, Barreiro com 5,6ºC, Lisboa (G.Coutinho) com 4,1ºC!!

Sinceramente, nunca me lembro de ver uma inversão destas durante o dia. Nem a consigo explicar sequer. A única inversão diurna que me ocorre será uma situação em que entra ar de Sudoeste mais quente por cima de ar frio já instalado... o que não é nada do que se está a passar! Alguém me ajuda?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2014 às 14:00)

Boas ...céu limpinho ...vento fraco,com 10.9ºC...tass bem ao sol .


----------



## rozzo (19 Dez 2014 às 14:04)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Incrível como hoje às 12:00 a estação mais quente do país era as Penhas Douradas com 16,0ºC.
> 
> Para terem uma ideia a segunda mais quente era Faro com 13,6ºC, e temos por exemplo Sines com 7,4ºC, Barreiro com 5,6ºC, Lisboa (G.Coutinho) com 4,1ºC!!
> 
> Sinceramente, nunca me lembro de ver uma inversão destas durante o dia. Nem a consigo explicar sequer. A única inversão diurna que me ocorre será uma situação em que entra ar de Sudoeste mais quente por cima de ar frio já instalado... o que não é nada do que se está a passar! Alguém me ajuda?



Bom, a inversão já vem de ontem, e sucessivamente, não é propriamente uma inversão "diurna". É origem de uma primeira inversão nocturna, que graças ao nevoeiro "sobreviveu" ao dia, e entra-se num ciclo em que o nevoeiro é tão denso que não dissipa totalmente, a inversão não é quebrada, mantém-se de dia, intensifica ainda mais na noite seguinte, etc.. E desta forma vai-se espalhando esta massa de ar frio nos níveis baixos por boa parte do país.

E neste momento é tão marcada com iso's tão altas acima dos 1000 e tal metros, que é praticamente como se tivéssemos duas atmosferas isoladas, como num recipiente com azeite e água, que ficam separados:
 1) a camada que está acima disso, seca e com temperaturas altas
 2) a camada onde nós estamos cá em baixo, com o nevoeiro e humidade e ar fresco.

Com uma inversão que se tornou tão marcada, as duas camadas mal se misturam, por isso vai-se aguentando e amplificando. Há de ser quebrada quando houver mais vento nos níveis altos, que fará as duas camadas misturarem-se, como se naquele exemplo do recipiente, o mexessemos com uma colher. Vendo os meteogramas, a partir da tarde de amanhã entra bastante mais vento aos 850hPa, por isso espera-se que comece a haver essa mistura e esta inversão tão acentuada e generalizada comece a ser quebrada. Mas claro que em alguns sítios persiste, e com ou sem vento forte lá por cima, com ou sem esta inversão de "grande escala" haverá sempre as inversões mais "normais" nos locais baixos e abrigados durante a noite.


----------



## AJB (19 Dez 2014 às 14:11)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Incrível como hoje às 12:00 a estação mais quente do país era as Penhas Douradas com 16,0ºC.
> 
> Para terem uma ideia a segunda mais quente era Faro com 13,6ºC, e temos por exemplo Sines com 7,4ºC, Barreiro com 5,6ºC, Lisboa (G.Coutinho) com 4,1ºC!!
> 
> Sinceramente, nunca me lembro de ver uma inversão destas durante o dia. Nem a consigo explicar sequer. A única inversão diurna que me ocorre será uma situação em que entra ar de Sudoeste mais quente por cima de ar frio já instalado... o que não é nada do que se está a passar! Alguém me ajuda?


 De facto...notável!


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2014 às 14:15)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, a inversão já vem de ontem, e sucessivamente, não é propriamente uma inversão "diurna". É origem de uma primeira inversão nocturna, que graças ao nevoeiro "sobreviveu" ao dia, e entra-se num ciclo em que o nevoeiro é tão denso que não dissipa totalmente, a inversão não é quebrada, mantém-se de dia, intensifica ainda mais na noite seguinte, etc.. E desta forma vai-se espalhando esta massa de ar frio nos níveis baixos por boa parte do país.
> 
> E neste momento é tão marcada com iso's tão altas acima dos 1000 e tal metros, que é praticamente como se tivéssemos duas atmosferas isoladas, como num recipiente com azeite e água, que ficam separados:
> 1) a camada que está acima disso, seca e com temperaturas altas
> ...



Criei um tópico na "Aprendizagem e formação" por achar este "evento" tão interessante. É muito estranho ver temperaturas tão baixas durante o dia, com uma T850 tão elevada, e aparentemente com sol (eu saí de casa na Amadora às 9:00 e não havia nevoeiro). Além disso, ainda temos temperaturas tão baixas em locais onde normalmente não há inversões nocturnas fortes (Lisboa, G.Coutinho)... mesmo com a tua explicação, que faz todo o sentido, não me deixa de impressionar!

Obrigado pela resposta


----------



## AJB (19 Dez 2014 às 14:15)

AJB disse:


> De facto...notável!


 Faz me lembrar ha uns anos (talvez em 2003/04), estudava em Vila Real e durante semanas a temperatura variava entre os 3 e os 5º positivos, com uma capa de nevoeiro permanente...no alto de Espinho (1000 msnm no Marão) o sol "reinava" e durante o dia a temperatura era significativamente superior!


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 15:01)

Por Lamego dia com nuvens
temperatura atual de 4ºC... está um briolllllll
1033 hpa
88% de HR
a mínima foi de 0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2014 às 15:56)

Pelo que se pode apreciar pelo canal visivel do satélite meteosat, há muitas regiões do interior norte e centro e até com muito destaque para o Alentejo onde o nevoeiro não levantará...
A próxima noite poderá ser ainda mais fria que a anterior... a última noite em Chaves foi uma pena, pois a inversão quebrou-se logo ao inicio da madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2014 às 16:11)

na ultima hora vinhais ainda com temperaturas negativas -0.3ºC, bragança com 0.1ºC

edit: ultima hora vinhais 1.1ºC e brangaça 0.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 16:19)

Temperatura em Lamego e descer, 3,3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 17:06)

Céu limpo (5.5ºC?).

Mínima de (-1.5ºC?) pelas 7:32h com muita geada pela manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2014 às 17:15)

Boas...já está a começar a gear ,com 8.5ºC .


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 17:39)

A esta hora Lamego já com 2,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

Vai descendo...com 6.4ºC .


----------



## panda (19 Dez 2014 às 18:29)

Boas
Mais um dia de sol e uma forte geada pela manhã 
Temperatura actual 5.8ºC e 70%Hr
Máxima de hoje *12.6ºC*
Mínima desta madrugada *-0.3ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (19 Dez 2014 às 18:37)

Por Vila Real está quentinho, no mundo do Correio da Manhã 







Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo, *4,2ºC*.
Frio!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 18:49)

Céu limpo, (3.8ºC?)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2014 às 18:50)

Creio que esta noite será mais fria que a anterior... vamos ver até onde desce o termómetro e se há ou não sincelo.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

Em Lamego já nos 1,8ºC
vai ser uma noite bem fria!!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 20:03)

(1.5ºC?), céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2014 às 20:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Creio que esta noite será mais fria que a anterior... vamos ver até onde desce o termómetro e se há ou não sincelo.



Quase certo o sincelo esta noite, resta saber a quantidade. Por aqui já 0ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Dez 2014 às 20:26)

Temperatura: 2,3ºC
Vento: 11,7km/h

Já se nota alguma formação de geada.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 20:37)

Em Lamego temperatura atual de 1ºC e toda a cidade coberta de nevoeiro
a máxima foi de 3ºC,,, sim apenas 3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2014 às 21:10)

Alguma neblina a pairar no ar ,com 3.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 1.4ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Dez 2014 às 21:11)

Por aqui também a descer bem a temperatura, actual 1.8ºC e 83%Hr. Já com geada nos carros


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

Uma brisa fraca está a provocar subida de temperatura, depois de já ter estado em (1.2ºC?) voltou a (1.6ºC?) e aqui estagnou, céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2014 às 22:05)

Vá pessoal como tá o nevoeiro por aí.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Dez 2014 às 22:30)

Gostaria de mostrar a aproximação do nevoeiro por aqui (embora que alto neste momento) mas a câmara do telemóvel não mo permite.
O vento continua e tem andado pelos 10km/h.Temperatura nos 1,3ºC. Que sensação


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2014 às 22:30)

Umas fotos de geada também não era mal pensado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Dez 2014 às 22:56)

(1.2ºC?), céu limpo. sem brisa.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Dez 2014 às 23:01)

Boas noites, pessoal!

Por Viseu o céu está limpo e bem estrelado, e a noite já se instalou bem fria.

Atuais 1,6ºC e 97%HR, com 6,1km/h de E.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

Em Lamego continua com 1ºC e 94% de HR


----------



## jotackosta (19 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

Bastante nevoeiro por Trancoso com -0,3ºC (IPMA)







http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## Agreste (19 Dez 2014 às 23:07)

Amanhã vai estar tudo congelado... branco como a neve.


----------



## bigfire (20 Dez 2014 às 00:12)

Boas, por aqui está bastante frio, com a presença do nevoeiro, a temperatura é de 4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 00:18)

Bom arrefecimento na Guarda, às 23horas a cidade mais alta do país seguia nos *-3,3ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom arrefecimento na Guarda, às 23horas a cidade mais alta do país seguia nos *-3,3ºC*.



Será que a inversão se está a "escangalhar" , provavelmente o nevoeiro mesmo assim não vai descolar das zonas mais baixas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2014 às 00:56)

(-0.3ºC?), céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2014 às 04:22)

Brisa fraca, céu limpo, (0.2ºC?) e já se vê geada nos carros:


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 07:37)

Bom dia

Continua a inversão, 8,2º com 19% de humidade nas Penhas Douradas, deve estar uma visibilidade fantástica; algumas centenas de metros mais abaixo Guarda está nos negativos com 100%!





e ainda Montalegre com 7º! Consegue estar mais quente que todo o litoral norte!


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2014 às 08:48)

Bons dias
Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 0,7ºC
a mínima foi de 0ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2014 às 10:24)

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro aqui pela região.

Algum freezing drizzle aqui na rua, um pouco de sincelo, nas áreas mais expostas, e até mesmo a precipitação de pequenos cristais de gelo, que deixam a paisagem com este aspecto:


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2014 às 11:05)

O nevoeiro vai resistindo. 

0,3ºC agora, com -1,0ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2014 às 11:31)

Boas...hoje sim,estava cá uma russa pela manhã ,hoje já foi negativo ...o nevoeiro já levantou ,céu limpinho...e sol vai aquecendo ,com 6.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (20 Dez 2014 às 12:03)

Dia de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2014 às 12:07)

Sol e com 8.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2014 às 13:55)

Sol e com 10.8ºC.


----------



## bigfire (20 Dez 2014 às 14:31)

A noite por aqui também foi bem gelada, o nevoeiro cobre totalmente o céu, a temperatura é de 5.6ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (20 Dez 2014 às 14:56)

Por aqui céu limpo, a mínima foi de 1ºC.
Algum vento e temperatura actual de 11ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2014 às 14:58)

Boas ...sol e com 10.8ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (20 Dez 2014 às 17:18)

A máxima em Trancoso não passou dos *2,7ºC** e o nevoeiro persistiu todo o dia!

Por aqui esteve um dia agradável, com sol. De momento a temperatura vai nos *7,3ºC*, sem vento.

*IPMA


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2014 às 18:13)

Tudo calmo ...nada se mexe ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2014 às 18:14)

Hoje o nevoeiro ficou-se pela manhã. Durante a tarde o sol brilhou, mas não aqueceu muito, apenas 5,2ºC de máxima.

Por agora 3,7ºC e um céu limpo a prometer uma boa geada. 


Mais duas fotos desta manhã.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2014 às 18:14)

Mínima de (-0.5ºC?), havia menos geada esta manhã comparativamente à anterior, muito devido à brisa.

Para já céu limpo e (6.4ºC?)


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 18:36)

Dan disse:


> Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro aqui pela região.
> 
> Algum freezing drizzle aqui na rua, um pouco de sincelo, nas áreas mais expostas, e até mesmo a precipitação de pequenos cristais de gelo, que deixam a paisagem com este aspecto:





Dan disse:


> Hoje o nevoeiro ficou-se pela manhã. Durante a tarde o sol brilhou, mas não aqueceu muito, apenas 5,2ºC de máxima.
> 
> Por agora 3,7ºC e um céu limpo a prometer uma boa geada.
> 
> ...



Fantástico, surrealista, gostava de ter um quadro destes na parede!


----------



## vamm (20 Dez 2014 às 18:38)

Dan disse:


> Hoje o nevoeiro ficou-se pela manhã. Durante a tarde o sol brilhou, mas não aqueceu muito, apenas 5,2ºC de máxima.
> 
> Por agora 3,7ºC e um céu limpo a prometer uma boa geada.
> 
> ...



Quase que parece que estão a preto e branco 
Muito bom!  Dava painéis interessantes, sim, StormRic.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2014 às 18:41)

Dan disse:


> Hoje o nevoeiro ficou-se pela manhã. Durante a tarde o sol brilhou, mas não aqueceu muito, apenas 5,2ºC de máxima.
> 
> Por agora 3,7ºC e um céu limpo a prometer uma boa geada.
> 
> ...


Que belos castanheiros!  E assim geladinhos ainda ficam melhor!


----------



## jonyyy (20 Dez 2014 às 19:11)

Boas

Por aqui a manha foi de sincelo formado pelo vento forte e pelo nevoeiro, um pouco mais forte que ontem, depois abriu o sol e ficou um dia fresco, marcado pelo vento forte de N.
Em seguida meto umas fotos tiradas ao fim da manha :P





[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2014 às 20:01)

Boas,hoje a temperatura está mais calma ,com 8.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje -0.7ºC / 11.2ºC .


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2014 às 20:25)

Temperatura atual de 1,4ºC
Máxima de 6ºC
Mínima de 0ºC


----------



## jotackosta (20 Dez 2014 às 20:31)

Por aqui *6ºC*.
Difícil chegar a temperaturas negativas por aqui nos últimos tempos!
Até por Viseu as mínimas são "altinhas" em relação às estações mais próximas.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2014 às 21:35)

Aqui em Lamego de manhã muito nevoeiro e temperaturas baixas, depois na hora almoco o nevoeiro levantou e esteve sol mas mesmo assim a máxima foi de 6ºC
A temperatura atual é de 1,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2014 às 21:47)

Boas,esta noite o ...já não vai carregar tanto ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

Boas
Vento fraco
Temperatura actual 5.3ºC e 83%Hr

*Dados de hoje -0.5ºC / 12.9ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Dez 2014 às 23:11)

(4.9ºC?) ainda, o vento fraco tem sido constante.
Céu limpo.


----------



## Mirandela_lx (20 Dez 2014 às 23:29)

As 22h00 estavam 0.2 C em mirandela, a esta hora ja deve estar em valores negativos, muito frio,vamos ver se acordamos com nevoeiro


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2014 às 23:44)

Em Lamego já vai nos 0,7ºC


----------



## jotackosta (21 Dez 2014 às 00:04)

Por aqui 5ºC e vento na ordem dos 12km/h, tem marcado presença sempre por esta hora, nevoeiro visível a Sul e a Este, Nordeste.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

0ºC e 91% de HR
Pressão atmosférica de 1033 hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Dez 2014 às 03:47)

(4.5ºC?) e um vento fraco que não descola há várias horas.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2014 às 08:36)

Bom dia.

Uma manhã muito semelhante às anteriores, nevoeiro, -1ºC e algum gelo lá fora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2014 às 08:53)

Boas ...hoje sem nevoeiro ...muito sol ,com 5.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2014 às 08:56)

Bom dia
Mínima de 0ºC
céu hoje azul e temperatura atual de 2,1ºC
96% de HR


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2014 às 10:05)

Nevoeiro e -1ºC /-2ºC apenas permitiu formar gelo mais incolor.


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2014 às 11:07)

6.9°C no Sarzedo, continuando sob o reinado do sol...


----------



## jotackosta (21 Dez 2014 às 13:21)

Sol e vento por aqui, com uma temperatura de 9,2ºC
Na foto, ao fundo, nevoeiro para a zona de Trancoso, Guarda.


----------



## panda (21 Dez 2014 às 13:29)

Boas
Sol e vento
Temperatura 10.2ºC e 74%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada 3ºC


----------



## jotackosta (21 Dez 2014 às 14:20)

Temperatura a descer, 7,8ºC
O céu a ficar assim:http://ustre.am/1cFUC


----------



## xtremebierzo (21 Dez 2014 às 17:06)

Por aquí levamos varios días sen ver o sol

Oxe a temperatura completamente estable con *4º* en todo o día e so 0.1ºC de variación.


----------



## jonyyy (21 Dez 2014 às 17:15)

Boas

Dia de nevoeiro por aqui, a noite foi bem menos fria que as anteriores, (0ºC), e a máxima até ao momento de 3ºC. Vento praticamente nulo


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Dez 2014 às 17:33)

Mínima de (3.3ºC?), não houve geada, e o vento desde ontem que se mantém fraco, por isso também não tenho grande expectativas relativamente à mínima de amanhã.

Céu limpo com alguma nuvens sobre o Caramulo, em particular na parte norte.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 19:00)

jotackosta disse:


> Temperatura a descer, 7,8ºC
> O céu a ficar assim:http://ustre.am/1cFUC



Não consigo ver a imagem ou vídeo que está na página da ligação, embora carregue a página toda.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 19:34)

Não percam a reportagem da região oeste, uma maravilha realizada pelo Garcia:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/solsticio-de-inverno-2014.8044/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2014 às 20:23)

Boas...dia bom...dia de vadiagem ,hoje o almoço foi junto há barragem de Santa Luzia...foi dia de correr muita montanha ,dia de céu limpo e ambiente agradável ,com 7.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Dez 2014 às 20:43)

Temperatura actual 3.8ºC e 90%Hr
Máxima de hoje *10ºC*


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 20:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...dia bom...dia de vadiagem ,hoje o almoço foi junto há barragem de Santa Luzia...foi dia de correr muita montanha ,dia de céu limpo e ambiente agradável ,com 7.8ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 14.6ºC.



 Barragem de Santa Luzia... correr montanha... a bela paisagem dessa região... se pudéssemos ver umas fotos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2014 às 21:27)

Ventinho de N a correr ...ainda 7.6ºC.


----------



## bigfire (21 Dez 2014 às 21:55)

Hoje mais um dia igual aos anteriores, dia com nevoeiro, sem se ver o sol, apenas a temperatura que chegou aos 8.4ºC. Neste momento a temperatura é de 6.4ºC.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (22 Dez 2014 às 00:53)

Boa noite, por aqui 2ºC com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2014 às 08:50)

Boas ...muito sol ,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2014 às 09:50)

Sol ,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (22 Dez 2014 às 10:27)

Boas¡¡ Por aquí soleado aunque o nevoeiro metese a ratos

Mínima* -6.7ºC 





*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2014 às 12:19)

Boas ...muito sol...e um vento frio fresco ,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (22 Dez 2014 às 12:37)

Boas, por aqui nevoeiro cerrado, com 4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2014 às 13:30)

O vento acalmou...ambiente na rua mais agradável ,com 13.1ºC e muito sol .


----------



## Carlitos_5 (22 Dez 2014 às 15:15)

Por volta das 13h30min, apresentou-se um céu muito pouco nublado com muito sol à mistura.
Agora, o céu está nublado com 3.8ºC ,mas sensação muito baixa...


----------



## jotackosta (22 Dez 2014 às 17:41)

Dia de sol com uma máxima de* 12ºC* e mínima (até agora) de *3ºC*.
De momento céu limpo e* 6,6ºC*.


----------



## jotackosta (22 Dez 2014 às 17:47)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo ver a imagem ou vídeo que está na página da ligação, embora carregue a página toda.



A culpa é minha, peço desculpa. Nesse momento estava a fazer _streaming_ e mais tarde já não foi possível. Mas sempre que seja faço transmissão e, junto ao _link_ que deixo na assinatura, aviso se está _on air_


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Dez 2014 às 19:17)

A mínima de amanhã deve ser ainda mais alta que a de hoje, sigo com (6.2ºC?)
Mínima: (3.7?)

Céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2014 às 19:49)

Boas,tarde de muito sol e sem vento ,neste momento algumas névoas a virem de sul ,com 9.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Dez 2014 às 21:05)

Vento fraco, (4.5ºC?), céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2014 às 21:18)

Dia de nevoeiro e algum sol
temperatura máxima de 7ºC
Mínima de 1ºC
Atual de 4,5ºC
88% de HR
Pressão a 1028 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 7.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

(5.3ºC?) e um vento fraco cada vez mais intenso que não quer sair daqui da zona há  já 3 dias.
Céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2014 às 00:30)

Temperatura atual de 4,4ºC
90% de HR


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2014 às 00:45)

Nevoeiro denso e 2.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Dez 2014 às 01:17)

(2.4ºC?) espero que o vento tenha ido de vez, céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Dez 2014 às 02:28)

(2ºC?) depois de ter estado em (1.8ºC?), parece que ainda não foi desta que o vento se foi.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Dez 2014 às 03:41)

A mínima deve ficar em (1.5ºC?), que falta de sorte... Primeiro foi o vento e agora tinha que ficar o céu todo nublado.

Temp. Atual (em subida rápida): (3.1ºC?)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2014 às 08:19)

Boas,céu nublado e sem vento,com 5.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2014 às 09:05)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro denso e 0,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2014 às 10:25)

Meio nublado e com 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2014 às 12:19)

Mais sol ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2014 às 12:22)

Por aqui 1,4ºC e continua o nevoeiro.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2014 às 12:34)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui 1,4ºC e continua o nevoeiro.



Boas Dan! Há quanto tempo Bragança está sob nevoeiro?


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2014 às 13:19)

Boas
Manha de céu nublado, agora já com sol e poucas nuvens
Temperatura 10.1ºC e 82%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2014 às 14:40)

Boas ...sol meio passado...sem vento,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2014 às 15:50)

MSantos disse:


> Boas Dan! Há quanto tempo Bragança está sob nevoeiro?



Nevoeiro mais ou menos constante desde do dia 19, mas por vezes o sol aparece, nem que seja por alguns minutos, tal como aconteceu esta tarde. Esta situação de nevoeiro tem afetado sobretudo as máximas. Desde o dia 18 que não registo valores superiores a 6ºC. Hoje ainda não passou de 4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco, (10.6ºC?)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2014 às 19:09)

Nublado e sem vento,com 10.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2014 às 20:54)

Céu nublado e 3,2ºC.

Extremos: 0,2ºC / 4,0ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Dez 2014 às 21:09)

Céu geralmente nublado, (7.9ºC?).


----------



## bigfire (23 Dez 2014 às 22:09)

Por aqui mais do mesmo, nevoeiro durante todo o dia, a temperatura chegou aos 11ºC. Neste momento 5.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2014 às 22:16)

Boas,sem vento...alguma neblina,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2014 às 22:42)

Temperatura actual 6.8ºC e 86%Hr

*Dados de hoje 3.2ºC / 12ºC*


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2014 às 00:08)

Por Lamego dia de nevoeiro e temperatura máxima de 5ºC
Atual de 3,1ºC
95% de HR


----------



## jotackosta (24 Dez 2014 às 00:40)

Céu limpo, *1,9ºC*.

O dia foi marcado por céu muito nublado e uma máxima de *11ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2014 às 00:53)

jotackosta disse:


> Céu limpo, *1,9ºC*.
> 
> O dia foi marcado por céu muito nublado e uma máxima de *11ºC*




Isso aí arrefeceu muito depressa. Aqui vai nuns tímidos (5.3ºC?) com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jotackosta (24 Dez 2014 às 01:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Isso aí arrefeceu muito depressa. Aqui vai nuns tímidos (5.3ºC?) com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.



Mesmo!! E continua a descer, 1,5ºC...


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2014 às 01:08)

Por Lamego continua o nevoeiro e temperatura atual de 2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2014 às 01:12)

Agora começou a descer a bom ritmo aqui também em 18 minutos desceu 1.5ºC.

Temp. Atual de (3.8ºC?)

Até parece que alguém soprou uma ar gelado em cima do sensor


----------



## jotackosta (24 Dez 2014 às 01:14)

Hoje não há sinal de vento por aqui, daí a temperatura ter descido bem. Anda num sobe e desce agora 

*2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2014 às 02:40)

Neste momento 1 ºC em Lamego
Boa noite amigos!


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2014 às 10:50)

Bom dia, 

há já muitos dias sem ver o sol... que castigo...

A mínima, ao contrario de outros dias, foi obtida próximo da meia-noite com *2,0ºC*. A temperatura tem subido lentamente a já alcança os *3,9ºC.*


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2014 às 11:10)

Nevoeiro e temperatura atual de 3,0ºC


----------



## Serrano (24 Dez 2014 às 11:24)

4.7°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## bigfire (24 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

Céu muito nublado, mas com algumas abertas, a temperatura é de 6.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2014 às 16:58)

Temperatura atual de 6,4ºC
céu nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2014 às 17:19)

Boas festas a todos .

Mais um dia cheio de sol e vento fraco,com 9.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2014 às 17:42)

Parece que até ao final do ano o NE não vai ver sol, vim ontem de lá e era só nevoeiro e 3 e 4 graus é sem dúvida um ambiente brutal, mas quando começa a ser acima de 3 a 4 dias sem sol as casas viram frigoríficos.

Como por exemplio  (sensor ainda não se encontrava totalmente no exterior).


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2014 às 19:11)

Máxima de 7ºC
mínima de 1ºC
Atual de 3,4ºC
Bom natal, cheio de paz e amor!


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2014 às 19:22)

Fim do dia com algumas nuvens:


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

Para já vento fraco, (5.7ºC?), céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## bigfire (24 Dez 2014 às 19:34)

Céu muito nublado, a temperatura é de 6.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2014 às 20:07)

(6.2ºC?), céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2014 às 23:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fim do dia com algumas nuvens:



Que belas imagens! Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2014 às 00:02)

Noite fria, temperatura atual de - 0,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2014 às 00:55)

Noite estrelada ...vento fraco,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2014 às 01:14)

Neste momento  - 1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Dez 2014 às 01:40)

Depois de ter estado (1ºC?) voltou a (2.1ºC?), devido ao irritante vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2014 às 03:15)

Fui passar a consoada a Ferreria de Aves, concelho de Sátão.
O mínimo que apanhei na viagem foi de -2.5ºC na ponte sobre o Vouga entre a N229 e Lamas (https://www.google.pt/maps/@40.7708...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sna5Hb97dkySytCSOyMKPwg!2e0), 0ºC em Travassós junto ao Rio Pavia, e o máximo da viagem registou-se à chegada aqui ao Viso com 1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2014 às 10:31)

Boas ,muito sol e vento de N ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2014 às 11:36)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 6.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2014 às 11:37)

Vai subindo devagar...com 11.7ºC e vento fresco.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2014 às 12:50)

Noite fria, a mínima foi de - 2ºC
Atual de 6,4ºC
vento de sul
99% de HR
Pressão a 1035 hpa


----------



## panda (25 Dez 2014 às 14:21)

Boas
Céu limpo e vento moderado
Temperatura 11.4ºC e 53%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada *0.3ºC*


----------



## bigfire (25 Dez 2014 às 14:42)

Boas, neste dia de Natal estamos com o céu pouco nublado e a temperatura é de 6.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2014 às 17:02)

Boas ...o sol já está em marcha ...ambiente fresquote,com 11.5ºC.

Em tempos...já houve por aqui uns natais pintados de branco ,se a memória não falha ,nos anos 60 e 70...houve vários ...foi em tempos .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2014 às 17:43)

Sem vento...vai lançada por enquanto,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

Céu limpo, vento nulo, (4.7ºC?).


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2014 às 21:29)

Dia de sol
temperatura máxima de 9ºC
Mínima de 2ºC
Atual de 4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2014 às 21:31)

Boas,voltou o vento ,assim...não há condições para a temperatura pousar ,com 8.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (25 Dez 2014 às 22:16)

Boas festas a todos 

Hoje vais estar frio sigo com 0,5ºc


----------



## panda (25 Dez 2014 às 22:43)

Vento fraco 
Temperatura 6.8ºC e 75%Hr

*Dados de hoje 0.3ºC / 11.9ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2014 às 00:38)

(5ºC?), mais uma vez o culpado é o vento.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2014 às 01:02)

(5.7ºC?) e a subir.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 01:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> (5.7ºC?) e a subir.



Poderá ser um efeito local ou estar a acontecer mais generalizadamente. Entre as 22h e a meia-noite a tendência era de descida em geral. Nalguns poucos locais no entanto notava-se uma estabilização ou até ligeira subida.interessante!


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2014 às 01:29)

Em Lamego a temperatura atual é de 3,3ºC


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 01:30)

joselamego disse:


> Em Lamego a temperatura atual é de 3,3ºC



Parece estar a travar a descida portanto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2014 às 01:46)

Já não percebo nada disto, a temperatura hoje tem-se comportado como uma montanha russa. Agora já vai em (3.8ºC?), daqui a pouco deve voltar aos 6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 02:44)

Coruche lidera!





Distribuição das temperaturas muito estranha. Conseguem encontrar um padrão geral?

Beira Baixa quente e Ribatejo frio? Inversões em muitos locais típicos mas noutros não.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2014 às 03:08)

Eu disse que a temperatura voltava até aos 6ºC ou neste caso perto disso [mais concretamente( 5.8ºC?)]. Depois de a temperatura ter atingido os (2.8ºC?) às 2:26h subiu 3ºC em 41min.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (26 Dez 2014 às 03:42)

Eu sigo com 0ºc e nevoeiro cerrado mesmo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2014 às 08:16)

Boas ...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2014 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

Manhã de geada, nevoeiro nos vales e -0,6ºC por agora. A mínima aqui ficou em -1,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2014 às 10:09)

Céu limpo e vento fraco...vai subindo,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2014 às 10:38)

Esta manhã, muita geada e nevoeiro.


----------



## Serrano (26 Dez 2014 às 11:23)

6.6°C no Sarzedo... e continua o reinado do sol!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2014 às 11:56)

Tudo calmo ,sol quente ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2014 às 12:38)

Vai subindo...aqui pela zona sul ,com 14.9ºC...e só davam 14.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2014 às 14:06)

Sol e quente...com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2014 às 16:23)

Tudo calmo...tarde cheio de sol,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2014 às 16:59)

Mínima então de (2.8ºC?). Para já céu limpo e vento fraco com (9.3ºC?)


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2014 às 17:28)

Um fim de tarde com direito ao pôr-do-sol, algo que já não se via por aqui há uns dias. 






7,7ºC por agora.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2014 às 17:48)

Boas ao forum...
Por aqui de manhã estava uma valente geada, depois o nevoeiro também subiu para estes lados e só desceu por volta do meio dia, no vale de Chaves não levantou...
Hoje andei à lenha e de manga curta, não sentia frio nenhum cá por cima, embora Chaves regista-se apenas 4.3ºC às 16h (IPMA).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2014 às 17:50)

Sem vento com 9.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2014 às 17:50)

Céu limpo e máxima de 10ºC
mínima de 1ºC
Atual de 6,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2014 às 18:34)

Magnífica foto tirada ontem da minha zona, lá ao fundo a cidade de Chaves, a Barragem das Nogueirinhas e à direita o santuário de Nossa Senhora da Penha e a sua cruz que nos ilumina todas as noite. As montanhas ao fundo são as serras do Alvão e Cabreira.
Hoje esta foto não seria possível... lá ao fundo o nevoeiro continua.


----------



## jotackosta (26 Dez 2014 às 18:46)

Por aqui céu limpo, sem vento e *5,6ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2014 às 19:29)

Boas,vento muito fraco ,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2014 às 20:41)

A temperatura já anda ao sabor do vento...sobe e desce ,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

(4.6ºC?), céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2014 às 21:15)

Segundo os meus familiares, em _Pinhel,Guarda_, estão 0ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## bigfire (26 Dez 2014 às 21:53)

Por aqui o céu durante a tarde esteve limpo com a temperatura a chegar aos 9ºC, agora está nevoeiro e a temperatura é de 3.1ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Dez 2014 às 22:44)

Boas
Hoje já esteve mais quente, com uma Temperatura máxima de *14.3ºC*
Temperatura actual 5ºC e 87%Hr
Vento nulo


----------



## Carlitos_5 (26 Dez 2014 às 22:46)

Por a Guarda, vento fraco, noite sem nuvens e com 3.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2014 às 00:19)

temperatura atual de 1,9ºC, com nevoeiro...


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2014 às 00:20)

Céu limpo, períodos de vento fraco (1.9ºC?).


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 00:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Céu limpo, períodos de vento fraco (1.9ºC?).



É hoje que vai aos negativos


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2014 às 01:11)

StormRic disse:


> É hoje que vai aos negativos



Se o vento colaborar talvez vá, mas para já ainda não colaborou muito, a temperatura só desceu a (1.6ºC?)


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (27 Dez 2014 às 01:35)

Por agora esta 1.5ºc e nevoeiro 
A mínima foi de -1ºc


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 03:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se o vento colaborar talvez vá, mas para já ainda não colaborou muito, a temperatura só desceu a (1.6ºC?)



Parece que está tudo a aquecer aí pelo litoral devido à entrada de nebulosidade alta que cancela o arrefecimento?


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2014 às 03:18)

De facto notam-se nuvens altas no céu e até alguma neblina pelo Caramulo. 
A temperatura mínima até agora foi (0.5ºC?), de momento encontra-se em (0.8ºC?).


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2014 às 07:43)

Nevoeiro cerrado, (0.1ºC?).


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 08:17)

Gralheira, montemuro :




Telhado e terreno atrás da camioneta pintados de branco


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2014 às 09:05)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e 1,3ºC por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2014 às 12:01)

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
Mais do mesmo: Geada e couves docinhas.

Fotografias de Gorete Silva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2014 às 12:43)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2014 às 12:51)

Bons dias
algumas nuvens altas
mínima de 0ºC
Atual de 6,6ºC
1030 hpa
94% de HR


----------



## bigfire (27 Dez 2014 às 14:55)

Boas, por aqui está nevoeiro, a visibilidade é muito reduzida, e a temperatura é de 5.2ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (27 Dez 2014 às 14:59)

Sol e temperatura nos *9,9ºC*. Dia calmo!

A mínima ficou-se pelos *0ºC* .


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 16:35)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
> Mais do mesmo: Geada e couves docinhas.
> 
> Fotografias de Gorete Silva.



Parece que a geada já pesa, poderá começar a fazer estragos? Boas fotos!


----------



## Serrano (27 Dez 2014 às 16:42)

Uma tarde agradável no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 9.8°C.


----------



## Beric D (27 Dez 2014 às 17:01)

Possibilidade de neve para a zona de Montalegre, Boticas... nos próximos dias?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2014 às 17:23)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2014 às 17:30)

Beric D disse:


> Possibilidade de neve para a zona de Montalegre, Boticas... nos próximos dias?


Pouca ou nenhuma possibilidade a cota de neve anda á volta dos 1800 metros, suponho que estarás prái a 1000 metros de altitude... só nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2014 às 18:00)

Mínima de (-0.4ºC?) pelas 8:08h (o nevoeiro da manhã permitiu uma mínima mais tardia). Para já céu geralmente limpo com algumas nuvens em particular junto ao Caramulo.

Temperatura Atiual de (5.0ºC?)


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2014 às 18:25)

Há vários anos que já não via o IM ou IPMA a emitir um aviso de frio (persistência de valores baixos da temperatura mínima) para o distrito de Viseu.

A temperatura segue em queda . (4.4ºC?)


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 18:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pouca ou nenhuma possibilidade a cota de neve anda á volta dos 1800 metros, suponho que estarás prái a 1000 metros de altitude... só nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela



Enquanto não vem a neve, vejam estas espectaculares reportagens de *guimeixen*: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-88#post-466240


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

Boas 
Dia de céu limpo 
Temperatura actual 8.5ºC e 68%Hr
Máxima de hoje *13.4ºC*
Mínima desta madrugada *3.3ºC*
Vento fraco


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2014 às 19:28)

Máxima de 10ºC
Céu limpo
1028 de hpa
81% de HR
temperatura atual de 7,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2014 às 19:55)

De saída para Chaves cidade, por aqui já pinga, as temperaturas seguem elevadas graças à nebulosidade, neste momento estão cerca de 7ºC.
Boa noite ao forum,


----------



## jonyyy (27 Dez 2014 às 20:35)

Boas
Dia calmo por aqui, no entanto à momentos levantou-se muito vento, que continua, com 4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2014 às 20:53)

(4.8ºC?), céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2014 às 21:54)

Boas,por aqui corre um frio fresco ...aumentar de NW,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.2ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (27 Dez 2014 às 23:23)

Boa noite, na Guarda estamos com vento muito fraco, com algumas (poucas) nuvens e temperatura de 4.5ºC.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 01:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> (4.8ºC?), céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas.





ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,por aqui corre um frio fresco ...aumentar de NW,com 8.6ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 6.2ºC / 14.5ºC.





Carlitos_5 disse:


> Boa noite, na Guarda estamos com vento muito fraco, com algumas (poucas) nuvens e temperatura de 4.5ºC.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Temperaturas moderadas pela entrada de nebulosidade associada à frente de fraca actividade em deslocamento de norte para sul:






Primeiro registo de acumulado de precipitação em Lamas de Mouro às 0h, 0,2mm.

Pólo do frio em Alvega!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2014 às 02:28)

(4.1ºC?) céu muito nublado, aguma neblina e vento fraco.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (28 Dez 2014 às 03:21)

Boas, posso adiantar-vos que pela guarda à ocorrência de bastantes rajadas de vento moderado, numa delas até me assustei, devido a fechar a portada da janela.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2014 às 04:41)

Chove fraco com 5.6ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2014 às 05:44)

Chove bem com 8.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteolouco (28 Dez 2014 às 11:09)

O termómetro do carro marcava há 10 minutos +6.4ºC
A minha estação já chegou ;-)
Estou a pensar só depois colocar um RS e o local onde vai ficar a estação é muito ventoso, tenho receio que se estrague facilmente..desculpem o Off-topic


----------



## Serrano (28 Dez 2014 às 11:11)

9.8°C no Sarzedo, com chuva fraca!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2014 às 11:12)

Boas...já chuviscou de madrugada,muitas nuvens e vento NW,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2014 às 12:14)

O vento aumentar de NW,muitas nuvens,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## martinus (28 Dez 2014 às 12:15)

Mogadouro. 685 metros. Tempo de sol com algumas nuvens dispersas a correr com o vento. Vento moderado de norte/nordeste. 7 graus C.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 15:59)

O que todos gostávamos de ver por cá:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-89#post-466406
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-89#post-466408


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2014 às 16:27)

Boas
De manhã nublado e ainda chuviscou. A tarde sol e uma temperatura agradável de 17.3ºC de máxima. Até pensei que fosse da estação tivesse dado algum erro, mas vi nas farmacias ainda esta-vão mais graus. 
Temperatura actual 12.2ºC e 52%Hr


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2014 às 19:08)

Depois de uma máxima de 9,5ºC, começou a descida.
 Por agora 3,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2014 às 19:12)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (28 Dez 2014 às 19:52)

Boa noite, aqui estão 3.3ºC com vento mínimo. Já me vou preparando para a noite fria de hoje e amanhã.


----------



## jotackosta (28 Dez 2014 às 19:54)

Céu limpo por aqui...a temperatura a descer rápido hoje: *4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2014 às 21:15)

De momento...com 8.0ºC,que é a mínima do dia ...vento de N e fresco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2014 às 21:18)

Vento nulo, céu limpo e (3.7ºC?).


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2014 às 21:20)

A torre já com *-4.1ºC*
Por aqui vento moderado de SE e a temperatura subiu, atual 8ºC e 57%Hr


----------



## jotackosta (28 Dez 2014 às 21:21)

Hoje com o sensor de temperatura no quintal, mais perto de um ribeiro que por aqui passa: *1,3ºC *


----------



## jotackosta (28 Dez 2014 às 21:33)

A descer...


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Dez 2014 às 22:05)

Boas
cá estou eu de volta depois de alguns dias atribulados, com a situação resolvida e com trabalho fixo reporto agora de Santa Comba Dão ficando Gouveia para os fins de semana aleatórios. 

actualmente
 por Santa Comba está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 7.3ºC


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2014 às 22:44)

A temperatura já em descida mesmo com vento, atual 6.6ºC e 61%Hr
Wind chill 5ºC


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2014 às 22:47)

Atual temperatura de 1º
máxima de 10ºC
mínima de 1ºC
céu limpo
1031 de hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2014 às 22:48)

Já esteve em (2ºC?) mas voltou a (3.4ºC?) com o vento fraco.

Céu limpo.


----------



## jotackosta (28 Dez 2014 às 22:51)

Céu limpo, a temperatura já andou pelos *-0,2ºC* mas está a subir com o aumento da intensidade do vento: *1,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 23:02)

As negativas estreiam-se em Montalegre:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 23:16)

Duas estações em campo negativo no WU


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2014 às 23:20)

No WunderGround o Alto Trás os Montes está assim:
Vidago, Chaves: -1ºC
Bragança: -1ºC
Valpaços: 1ºC
Santa Valha, Valpaços: 1ºC
Carrazedo, Valpaços: 3ºC

Volta-se a notar a inversão em alguns locais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

Dados atuais da torre, serra da estrela:-*5,4ºC *


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2014 às 23:43)

Vento fraco mas mais intenso que há pouco.
Temp. Atual: (5ºC?)


----------



## Brito (28 Dez 2014 às 23:52)

sigo com 2ºC neste momento, vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 23:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vento fraco mas mais intenso que há pouco.
> Temp. Atual: (5ºC?)



O mesmo cenário por aqui , vento a aumentar de intensidade ..


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 00:18)

Vai descendo no interior, algumas estações a bom ritmo como no planalto:


----------



## boneli (29 Dez 2014 às 00:19)

Que biolência!!!


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

-0,7º com 16Km/h deve estar um pouco desconfortável na Guarda.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2014 às 00:24)

A estação de Chaves(aeródromo) segue com boa inversão (*0,1ºC 23H*), que assim continue. 
Aquele local tem um potencial tremendo.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2014 às 00:29)

Em Lamego já esteve em 1ºC e agora está em 2,1 ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 00:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Chaves(aeródromo) segue com boa inversão (*0,1ºC 23H*), que assim continue.
> Aquele local tem um potencial tremendo.



Ritmo de descida de 1º por hora promete realmente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 00:42)

Vidago, IPORTUGA13 : *-2,2ºC*
Bragança , Flor-da-Ponte (692msnm) IPORTUGA50:* -2,3ºC*

Torre , serra da estrela:* -6,9ºC *(T.aparente : -9,3ºC)


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2014 às 00:43)

StormRic disse:


> Ritmo de descida de 1º por hora promete realmente.



Verdade, embora esse ritmo baixe com o entrar da madrugada, o que é normal, o importante é mesmo que o vento continue muito fraco.


----------



## bigfire (29 Dez 2014 às 00:46)

O dia por aqui foi de céu limpo, a temperatura chegou aos 12ºC. Agora o céu continua sem nuvens e a temperatura é de 4.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 00:48)

Aqui curiosamente apesar do vento fraco a temperatura começou a descer (3.7ºC?).


----------



## jotackosta (29 Dez 2014 às 00:51)

Por aqui vai em *1,6ºC*, algum vento. De manhã vou tentar tirar umas fotos à geada


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2014 às 00:56)

Começa a descer de novo, temperatura de 1,6C


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2014 às 01:02)

A mínima prevista para Lamego esta noite é de -2 ºC
vamos ver se bate certo!!!


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 01:03)

StormRic disse:


> -0,7º com 16Km/h deve estar um pouco desconfortável na Guarda.



Realmente, agora ainda mais baixo, o meu termometro afirma uns -1.5ºC, e ainda bem que ando em casa, pobres das pessoas que andam na rua, espero que andem agasalhadas.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (29 Dez 2014 às 01:13)

bigfire disse:


> O dia por aqui foi de céu limpo, a temperatura chegou aos 12ºC. Agora o céu continua sem nuvens e a temperatura é de 4.7ºC.


Esta tao alta ai a temperatura  eu sigo -0.3ºc


----------



## bigfire (29 Dez 2014 às 01:22)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Esta tao alta ai a temperatura  eu sigo -0.3ºc



É sempre assim quando o céu está limpo a mim dá-me valores acima, mas a estação da cidade as 00:00 também estava com 4.2ºC, temperatura que tenho eu neste momento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 01:36)

bigfire disse:


> É sempre assim quando o céu está limpo a mim dá-me valores acima, mas a estação da cidade as 00:00 também estava com 4.2ºC, temperatura que tenho eu neste momento.



E onde e com que aparelho faz(es) as medições de temperatura?


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 01:38)

Entretanto afinal a temperatura morreu na praia... Está em (3.7ºC?) desde o meu último post, parece que o vento sempre está a fazer estragos...


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 01:38)

Vidago, IPORTUGA13 : *-2,5ºC*

Santa Valha, VILA REAL IVILAREA4 : *-0,9ºC*

Bragança , Flor-da-Ponte (692msnm) IPORTUGA50: *-2,6ºC*

Trancoso, Beira alta I90581016: *-0,3ºC*
Torre , serra da estrela: *-7,0ºC* (T.aparente : *-13,1ºC* // Rajadas de 22kmh!


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2014 às 01:43)

Em Lamego continua em 1,5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 02:01)

Como se ainda não bastasse o vento fraco, agora passou a rajadas de vento moderado


----------



## jotackosta (29 Dez 2014 às 02:07)

Despeço-me com *0,6ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (29 Dez 2014 às 02:16)

eu sigo -1ºC


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2014 às 02:20)

temperatura atual de 0,5ºC, em descida!


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 02:21)

Acabei de sair ao jardim de minha casa, e está uma sensação muito abaixo dos 0ºC.

O meu termómetro aponta para -0.7ºC, com vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 02:38)

Na estação da torre,serra estrela estão -7,5ºC 

É uma pena a estação das penhas douradas não estar a funcionar...


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 02:41)

Continua a descida, em algumas estações à razão de 1º ou mais por hora


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 02:46)

O pessoal de Bragança deve andar com altos e baixos não?

Aqui diminui para os -1.2ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 03:05)

Torre com -7,8ºc mas com uma temperatura aparente de -15ºc devido ao vento que se faz sentir!!

Estou  curioso para ver até onde vai descer , muito frio!


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 03:11)

Ás 2h da madrugada estava tudo a descer, Penhas Douradas acordou, -3,5º e 23 Km/h de vento , que agradável deve estar 






Não parece haver inversões, o vale do Douro está bem mais "quente". Mas no litoral há.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 03:17)

Tudo a descer menos aqui. Só agora começou a descer e nem sei como tal porque está muito vento.

(3.2ºC?)


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 04:05)

Boas, relato que estão de momento -2.3ºC no meu termómetro, tendo já chegado a -2.8ºC. Lá fora está vento fraco e a gear que é uma coisa doida.

Sendo assim, vou aqueçer a minha caminha...Boa noite.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 05:20)

-4,1º nas Penhas Douradas com 25Km/h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 05:33)

Vento fraco com  períodos de rajadas moderadas. Ainda a temperatura tem descido (muito lentamente)  (1.9ºC?).

Espero que amanhã o vento dê tréguas para se justificar o aviso amarelo aqui pela zona.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 06:08)

-4,4ºC nas Penhas Douradas com vento SE 25Km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 07:39)

Minima de *-8,9ºc*  na torre .


----------



## jonyyy (29 Dez 2014 às 08:58)

Bom dia
Dia de "briol" por aqui, Segundo o IPMA -4ºC  com vento moderado a forte de NE(23km/h IPMA), mesmo assim nos locais abrigados onde não bate vento há bastante geada


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2014 às 09:01)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo, alguma geada e -2,9ºC, com uma mínima de -3,3ºC.

Noutras estações da cidade mínimas entre -5ºC e -6ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 09:11)

Registos das estações no WU com mínima negativa:
- Vidago IPORTUGA13: -4,3ºc
- Carrazedo de Montenegro IPORTUGA90: -1ºc
- Valpacos IVILAREA5: -2,2ºc
- Santa valha , IVILAREA4: -3,2ºc
- Flor-da-Ponte (692msnm) , bragança IPORTUGA50: -5,6ºc
- Moimenta Da Beira IMOIMENT2: -1,5ºc
- Aguiar da beira IGUARDAA2: -1,6ºc
- Trancoso I90581016: -2,9ºc
- Pinhel IGUARDAP2: -1,2ºc
- Chãos IGUARDAD2: -1,1ºc
- Guarda IBALTAGU2: -2ºc
*

*


----------



## Z13 (29 Dez 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia! Por aqui a manhã mais fresca do ano! -5,6ºC de mínima! Amanha temos mais! 
Temperatura actual:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2014 às 10:04)

Mínima de *-8,9ºC* na Torre 

http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2014 às 10:29)

Bom dia
por Lamego a mínima foi de -1ºC. não so -2ºC, como estavam previstos
mas mesmo assim muito frio 
temperatura atual de 2,0ºC
1034 hpa


----------



## martinus (29 Dez 2014 às 10:32)

Aqui (Mogadouro, 685m.) está a aquecer lentamente. Estamos quase a bater a barreira psicológica dos zero graus Celsius.


----------



## Z13 (29 Dez 2014 às 10:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mínima de *-8,9ºC* na Torre
> 
> http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m



Muito frio em altitude!!!

Na Puebla, aqui ao lado estavam ás 8h00* -9,9ºC




*


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2014 às 11:39)

Particularidades de um ano assim, exótico, do ponto de vista meteorológico.
Morangos nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2014 às 11:50)

Ontem ainda caiu alguma neve nas montanhas.


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2014 às 11:58)

Também em Bragança, a estação que me servia de referência registou *-6.1ºC*!

http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php?clima=actual


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2014 às 12:36)

Boas
Noite com vento forte e ainda continua 
Temperatura actual 8.6ºC e 33%Hr


----------



## bigfire (29 Dez 2014 às 14:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E onde e com que aparelho faz(es) as medições de temperatura?



É com uma estação do mesmo modelo que a sua, La crosse Technology WS9251, está junto a uma parede, virada a Este.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (29 Dez 2014 às 14:28)

Ola boa tarde aqui por vila real registei a mínima de -3.2ºC






Não liguem a hora que eu não a consigo acertar e já me enerva xD


----------



## keipha (29 Dez 2014 às 15:07)

Bem que podiam ter juntado ao aviso amarelo de frio, o vento moderado a forte. Hoje está a ser o dia mais ventoso desde que tenho a estação.  E na serra do Caramulo não se pode estar com o vento forte e o frio.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 15:51)

keipha disse:


> Bem que podiam ter juntado ao aviso amarelo de frio, o vento moderado a forte. Hoje está a ser o dia mais ventoso desde que tenho a estação.  E na serra do Caramulo não se pode estar com o vento forte e o frio.



É mesmo até o pobre do meu transmissor caiu ao chão... Desde a madrugada que o vento foi aumentando gradualmente a velocidade. E a continuar assim não espero grande mínima para amanhã.

O vento foi e é tanto que nem houve formação de geada, a não ser em locais muito abrigados.
Mínima de (0.9ºC?).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2014 às 15:54)

Boas ...hoje já faz frio ,mas sequinho de todo ,com 10.3ºC e sol.

Dados de ontem 6.2ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 16:13)

bigfire disse:


> É com uma estação do mesmo modelo que a sua, La crosse Technology WS9251, está junto a uma parede, virada a Este.



Anteriormente tinha sensor La Crosse Technology instalado numa varanda e foi-me dito (e que eu já suspeitava) que as medições  efetuadas junto a divisões da casa são erróneas já que existe irradiação de calor da mesma. Chegado a este ponto decidi instalar o sensor ao ar livre a uma altura 1.5m( como regulamenta a OMM) contudo penso que também não tenho obtido dados verdadeiros embora ainda permaneça a dúvida. É que desta vez as temperaturas são sempre muito baixas, sendo que o CptRena alertou-me para a possibilidade de arrefecimento radiativo do sensor. Por isso eu também não sou grande exemplo mas creio que deveríamos colocar o sensor ao ar livre e tentar arranjar um radiation shield para evitar os ganhos e perdas de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2014 às 16:43)

O sol já se foi...com nuvens altas a chegar ,com vento daqui para há frente...não se pode andar com ele de fora ,com 8.9ºC...é sempre a descer .


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 16:45)

Rajadas de vento moderado, (6.3ºC?), céu geralmente limpo com vários cirros.


----------



## martinus (29 Dez 2014 às 17:11)

(Mogadouro) Pôr do sol com céu limpo, sem vento, -1 C. (no termómetro digital que costumo usar em casa, retirei do local um de "mercúrio" quando ele estava a entrar em terreno negativo).


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 17:21)

Boas, pela Guarda desceu ainda bastante pela noite.

À bocado saí lá fora, e para meu espanto estava tudo cheio de gelo, o bloco grande que se vê, foi num aquário que rachou e está lá fora com água de comprimento tem cerca de 90 cm e 25 de largura. A foto do Balde, é apenas ilustrativa, tinha cerca de 1,5 cm de gelo. Eu que nunca vi às 17h tanto gelo, tudo o que tinha água está congelado....
































As fotos, foram tiradas de telemóvel, por isso não têm grande qualidade, mas dá para ver.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 17:28)

Já agora, por cá estão 1,2ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2014 às 17:30)

Tomar com 6.8º


----------



## Thomar (29 Dez 2014 às 17:41)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar com 6.8º


Ui! Já com *+6,1ºC?!...*  
Bastou o Sol se por e a inversão térmica a funcionar e bem! 
Se o vento a noite toda for inexistente ou quase, acredito que a tua estação na próxima madrugada 
deve registar certamente um valor a rondar os *-3,5ºC* e os *-5ºC.*!


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 17:43)

Dados atuais da estação na torre,serra da estrela:

*Extremos:
>T.max: -1,3ºC
>T.min: -8,9ºC

>Rajada máx.: 77,1KMH:assobio::assobio:*





WebCam:


----------



## jotackosta (29 Dez 2014 às 18:03)

Dia com sol, vento e temperatura baixa, grande desconforto térmico. De momento *2,3ºC* e vento fraco.

Máxima: *6,3ºC *
Mínima:* -2ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2014 às 18:04)

Neste momento 4.6° menos 5.1° que ontem a mesma hora. Promete


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2014 às 18:14)

Thomar disse:


> Ui! Já com *+6,1ºC?!...*
> Bastou o Sol se por e a inversão térmica a funcionar e bem!
> Se o vento a noite toda for inexistente ou quase, acredito que a tua estação na próxima madrugada
> deve registar certamente um valor a rondar os *-3,5ºC* e os *-5ºC.*!



3.9°


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 18:23)

Carlitos_5 disse:


> À bocado saí lá fora, e para meu espanto estava tudo cheio de gelo, o bloco grande que se vê, foi num aquário que rachou e está lá fora com água de largura tem cerca de 90 cm e 25 de largura. A foto do Balde, é apenas ilustrativa, tinha cerca de 1,5 cm de gelo. Eu que nunca vi às 17h tanto gelo, tudo o que tinha água está congelado....



Espectáculo! Vê-se perfeitamente nas fotos, nunca deixem de registar para todos vermos e para a posteridade


----------



## jotackosta (29 Dez 2014 às 18:28)

A descer a bom ritmo, *1,4ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2014 às 18:32)

Boas,vento frio e fresco a correr ,com 6.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.6ºC / 10.9ºC .


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2014 às 18:32)

Muito vento e pouca humidade 29%
Temperatura 6.8ºC, aparente 4ºC
Máxima de hoje *9.9ºC*


----------



## Thomar (29 Dez 2014 às 18:34)

lsalvador disse:


> 3.9°



Mais 15 minutos e *+3,4ºC!* 
A diferença para as a temperatura registada há 24horas atrás é impressionante* -6,5ºC!* 

Se olhando para os valores das últimas 24horas e se a meteorologia fosse tão liner e tão simples,
faziamos uma regra 3 simple: *2,6 + 6,5* e tinhamos uma temperatura de *-9,1ºC*! Isso é que era!


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 18:47)

Pela guarda, já se anda por temperaturas negativas. Estou com -1.1ºC, vento fraco a moderado, com uma sensação desconfortável.


----------



## Thomar (29 Dez 2014 às 18:53)

Carlitos_5 disse:


> Pela guarda, já se anda por temperaturas negativas. Estou com -1.1ºC, vento fraco a moderado, com uma sensação desconfortável.


Que valor impressionante! 
Amanhã quero ver esses valores da Guarda e umas fotos da geada!


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

Logo pelas 7h, vou ver se consigo alguma coisa de fotos de geada, enquanto isso fico a registar valores pela noite fora...


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2014 às 19:14)

Thomar disse:


> Que valor impressionante!
> Amanhã quero ver esses valores da Guarda e umas fotos da geada!


Não deve haver geada só gelo. A humidade esta muito baixa pelo menos por aqui 29%


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 19:26)

panda disse:


> Não deve haver geada só gelo. A humidade esta muito baixa pelo menos por aqui 29%



Pois não sei, ontem houve formação de geada, a qual desapareceu de manhã, segundo as previsões a humidade, poderá chegar aos 50%...logo se vê.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2014 às 19:53)

Boas noites a todos!
Vidago (Chaves) a "bombar" já nos -2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 20:00)

Céu limpo, vento fraco mas persistente, (3.5ºC?), temperatura a descer como uma lesma...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2014 às 20:09)

Vidago: -3ºC
Flariz: -2ºC
Valpaços: 0ºC
Bragança: 0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2014 às 20:15)

Vento ,com 4.8ºC .


----------



## jPdF (29 Dez 2014 às 20:50)

Aqui 4.1ºC | 46 % HR | Vento fraco  de 13 km/h | Rajadas de 27 km/h
Há uma hora, a temperatura estava nos 3.1º, bastou começar a soprar o vento e lá se vai a inversão térmica prometida para hoje... aguardamos momentos de nova acalmia...


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (29 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

Ja sigo com -2ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 21:01)

Uma hora depois, desceu 0.8ºC. Continua o vento fraco.
Temp. Atual (2.7ºC?)


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 21:01)

Por aqui a temperatura estagnou, por vezes chega aos -1.5ºC, mas agora está nos -1ºC. Existe ainda vento fraco que faz descer a sensação...


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2014 às 21:05)

Em Bragança a estação da ESA marca 1.4ºC e a do Z13 marca 0.1ºC. 

Quem me dera lá estar!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2014 às 21:08)

Valpaços também já caiu para valores negativos: -1ºC

Deve-se lá estar tão bem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2014 às 21:13)

Vai nos 4.2ºC...fui lá fora,o vento é mesmo .


----------



## jotackosta (29 Dez 2014 às 21:14)

Temperatura: 1,5ºC
Vento: 14km/h


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2014 às 21:25)

Vidago continua a somar... -4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2014 às 21:26)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com um vendaval desde a madrugada durante o dia soprou moderado enfraquecendo ao inicio da tarde. 
Actualmente vento fraco e registo 4.9ºC  a mínima foi de 1.6ºC


----------



## jotackosta (29 Dez 2014 às 21:53)

O vento a não deixar que a temperatura desça muito.
O céu estrelado está bonito de se ver, embora custe estar lá fora .
A humidade deve andar pelos 50%, vamos ver se aumenta um pouco para se formar uma boa geada 

*Sigo com 1,2ºC*.


----------



## bigfire (29 Dez 2014 às 21:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Anteriormente tinha sensor La Crosse Technology instalado numa varanda e foi-me dito (e que eu já suspeitava) que as medições  efetuadas junto a divisões da casa são erróneas já que existe irradiação de calor da mesma. Chegado a este ponto decidi instalar o sensor ao ar livre a uma altura 1.5m( como regulamenta a OMM) contudo penso que também não tenho obtido dados verdadeiros embora ainda permaneça a dúvida. É que desta vez as temperaturas são sempre muito baixas, sendo que o CptRena alertou-me para a possibilidade de arrefecimento radiativo do sensor. Por isso eu também não sou grande exemplo mas creio que deveríamos colocar o sensor ao ar livre e tentar arranjar um radiation shield para evitar os ganhos e perdas de temperatura.



Então não sei como vou fazer, o seu sensor tem radiation shield a protegé-lo?
Aqui estamos com céu limpo e a temperatura é de 1.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

bigfire disse:


> Então não sei como vou fazer, o seu sensor tem radiation shield a protegé-lo?
> Aqui estamos com céu limpo e a temperatura é de 1.5ºC.



Para já ainda não tenho, por isso é que eu divulgo aqui as minhas temperaturas sempre interrogadas. De facto ao ar livre a temperatura é mais baixa, mas talvez seja baixa de mais. Eu tenho tentado fazer vários testes para tentar apurar a veracidade dos dados, já coloquei água destilada junto ao sensor La Crosse e de facto quando sensor acusava -0.3ºC a água ainda não estava congelada...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2014 às 22:01)

Ao Facebook do Meteo Tras os Montes vão chegando registos interessantes:

Lamadarcos, Chaves: -4.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 22:02)

Mais uma hora passou e a temperatura andou aos altos e baixos. Mas às 22h acabou com (2.7ºC?)-temperatura atual.
Vento fraco, céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2014 às 22:16)

Dia de sol e máxima de 5ºC
Atual de 1,7ºC
A mínima prevista está noite para Lamego é de -3ºC
vamos ver se chega!
Vento de Este
Pressão a 1041 hpa
50% de HR


----------



## keipha (29 Dez 2014 às 22:31)

bigfire disse:


> Então não sei como vou fazer, o seu sensor tem radiation shield a protegé-lo?
> Aqui estamos com céu limpo e a temperatura é de 1.5ºC.





Mr. Neves disse:


> Para já ainda não tenho, por isso é que eu divulgo aqui as minhas temperaturas sempre interrogadas. De facto ao ar livre a temperatura é mais baixa, mas talvez seja baixa de mais. Eu tenho tentado fazer vários testes para tentar apurar a veracidade dos dados, já coloquei água destilada junto ao sensor La Crosse e de facto quando sensor acusava -0.3ºC a água ainda não estava congelada...



Tenho reparado nessas temperaturas bastante mais baixas em relação à minha estação. Esta na altura dum RS. Fiz um à cerca de 3 semanas atrás e a diferença entre estar ao ar livre e agora é de cerca de 2℃ a 2,5℃. Mãos à obra.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 22:43)

Torre com -4.5ºC
Vidago (Chaves) com -4.2ºC
Chaves (IPMA) ultima hora -2.6ºC
Guarda (IPMA) ultima hora -2.3ºC
Mirandela (IPMA) ultima hora -1.7ºC
Penhas Douradas (IPMA) ultima hora -1.4ºC
Trancoso com -1.4ºC
Miranha do Douro (IPMA) ultima hora -1.1ºC
Valpaços com -1.1ºC 
Aguiar da Beira com -0.7ºC
Sabugal (IPMA) ultima hora -0.6ºC
Bragança (flor da ponte) com -0.6ºC
Guarda com -0.4ºC
São Pedro do Sul com -0.4ºC
Trancoso (IPMA) ultima hora -0.3ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros (IPMA) ultima hora 0ºC
Guarda com 0.3ºC
Santa Valha (vila real) com 0.5ºC
Moimenta da Beira (IPMA) ultima hora 0.6ºC
Vila Real com 0.6ºC
Pinhel com 0.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 22:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para já ainda não tenho, por isso é que eu divulgo aqui as minhas temperaturas sempre interrogadas. De facto ao ar livre a temperatura é mais baixa, mas talvez seja baixa de mais. Eu tenho tentado fazer vários testes para tentar apurar a veracidade dos dados, já coloquei água destilada junto ao sensor La Crosse e de facto quando sensor acusava -0.3ºC a água ainda não estava congelada...



-0,3º pode não ser suficiente para congelar, depende do recipiente da água, do movimento desta, da temperatura inicial da água, da pressão, do tempo de exposição ao ar, do volume de água, etc, a prova não é concludente. O melhor é verificar com outros termómetros ou sensores simultaneamente.


As negativas alastram... e ainda não é meia-noite sequer.








Continua o mistério de Arouca.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (29 Dez 2014 às 22:52)

Pois eu, tenho -2.4ºC e a descer, nos ultimos 20 min. tem descido 0.2ºC...Adianto também que começa a formação de geada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2014 às 23:09)

-5ºC em Vidago...


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2014 às 23:14)

Temperatura atual de   - 0,3ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Dez 2014 às 23:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> -5ºC em Vidago...



Boas.

Essa estação não tem RS, porque quando está sol as temperaturas disparam. Não tem influência também nas mínimas?

Por aqui sigo com 1,6ºC, estou num local com pouca inversão e o sensor está no telhado a cerca de 12m de altura, acredito que junto ao solo já esteja negativa a temperatura.

A sensação térmica está nos -5ºC...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2014 às 23:24)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Essa estação não tem RS, porque quando está sol as temperaturas disparam. Não tem influência também nas mínimas?
> 
> ...



Nas mínimas não têm qualquer efeito, a diferença entre Carrazedo e Vidago explica-se bem: Inversão térmica!


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Dez 2014 às 23:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nas mínimas não têm qualquer efeito, a diferença entre Carrazedo e Vidago explica-se bem: Inversão térmica!



Claro, compreendo perfeitamente a diferença entre Carrazedo e Vidago! 

Lembro-me de ler por aqui que o facto de o sensor não estar protegido também influencia as mínimas, mas até tem mais lógica que não tenha qualquer efeito!

Existem locais a 300m daqui que acredito terem menos 5ºC do que eu registo em dias de inversão, qualquer dia coloco lá um sensor com dataloger!


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nas mínimas não têm qualquer efeito, a diferença entre Carrazedo e Vidago explica-se bem: Inversão térmica!



Eu não estaria assim tão certo. Provavelmente também sofre arrefecimento radiativo, mas eu calo-me porque sou um leigo na matéria...


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (30 Dez 2014 às 00:22)

Aqui em vila real estou a registar -3.5 e moro ao lado do shopping


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 00:40)

Vidago IPORTUGA13 : *-4,3ºc*
Valpacos IVILAREA5 : *-1,9ºc*


----------



## jotackosta (30 Dez 2014 às 00:57)

Que vendaval!!

*0,2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2014 às 00:59)

jotackosta disse:


> Que vendaval!!
> 
> *0,2ºC*



Dizes que está vendável e tens 0.2ºC faço ideia a sensação térmica!


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2014 às 01:21)

Neste momento  - 1,2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 02:12)

(-0.5ºC?), tenho tido alguns problemas com a estação esta noite, já é a 4ª vez que perde o sinal do transmissor e que bloqueia.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2014 às 02:14)

- 2ºC , que briollllll


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (30 Dez 2014 às 02:16)

-4ºC


----------



## Carlitos_5 (30 Dez 2014 às 02:38)

Aqui sigo com -3.5ºC.


----------



## keipha (30 Dez 2014 às 02:56)

Por aqui vento e 2,9℃! E uma HR bastante baixa.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (30 Dez 2014 às 03:01)

Desceu agora mesmo para -4.1ºC...incrível o que desceu em 20 MIN....


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 04:08)

Já esteve em (-1.1ºC?) de momento está em (-0.4ºC?) e a água destilada junto ao sensor está já congelada.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (30 Dez 2014 às 04:16)

-5ºc por aqui


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 04:58)




----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 05:05)

(-1ºC?), vento fraco, céu limpo.


----------



## Stinger (30 Dez 2014 às 05:38)

Vila real a acusar precipitaçao loooool


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 05:38)

O nordeste transmontano aqueceu das 3h às 4h. Estranho.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 05:51)

Stinger disse:


> Vila real a acusar precipitaçao loooool



É Luzim, alguém regou a relva distraidamente... 

Anticiclone instalado:









Notável secura do ar no extremo norte, alto Minho:


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 06:13)

Até agora a mínima foi (-1.8ºC?), contudo o vento aumentou de intensidade e  a temperatura subiu para (0.2ºC?).


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 06:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Até agora a mínima foi (-1.8ºC?), contudo o vento aumentou de intensidade e  a temperatura subiu para (0.2ºC?).



O vento deve trazer bolsas de ar menos frio que existem em torno de casas ou no meio de zonas urbanizadas. Essa subida no entanto é acentuada. 

Nelas, Viseu, Anadia têm temperaturas superiores.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 06:49)

A estação do IPMA do *Sabugal* voltou ao activo no momento certo, às 5:00 seguia nos *-5,8ºC* 
*Mirandela* tambem seguia no mesmo valor. 

A estação amadora de  Vidago segue nos *-7,4ºC *

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA13


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2014 às 07:40)

Bom dia
mínima de    - 3 ºC
52% de HR
pressão a 1034 hpa


----------



## baojoao (30 Dez 2014 às 08:01)

Tanto alarme e afinal as temperaturas estão quase iguais ao normal!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 08:23)

Vidalgo no WU vai com -7,7ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 09:17)

baojoao disse:


> Tanto alarme e afinal as temperaturas estão quase iguais ao normal!!!



O alarme é pelo facto do frio chegar ao litoral e associado a vento nada mais. No resto do país é um frio "habitual" embora cada vez menos comum.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Vidalgo no WU vai com -7,7ºc



Já lhe passou, teve uma subida profunda agora nos últimos 30 minutos. Vai já com -2,6ºC, agora é que devia estar nevoeiro .


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 09:50)

Mirandela com -7,0ºC às 8h.


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2014 às 10:16)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Bragança o vento associado a ar menos frio em altitude que começou a penetrar ainda durante a tarde de ontem não permitiram uma inversão térmica correcta... a minha mínima ficou nos *-3,0ºC.
*
Curiosamente os locais mais baixos da província (Mirandela (-7,0ºC) e Chaves (-5,8ºC)) registaram as mínimas mais baixas do ano...!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2014 às 10:50)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e a temperatura em recuperação...devagar ,com 8.3ºC...e menos vento hoje,mais sossegado .


----------



## panda (30 Dez 2014 às 11:34)

Bons dias
Por aqui a temperatura mínima foi de *-1.1ºC *e a aparente *-3*
Temperatura atual 8.3ºC e 29%Hr
Sol e vento moderado de SE


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 11:58)

Z13 disse:


> Na Puebla, aqui ao lado estavam ás 8h00* -9,9ºC*



Hoje foram aos -10,2ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (30 Dez 2014 às 13:44)

Boas tarde a mínima que registei aqui por vila real foi de -6,2ºC eu já posto a foto da minha  estação


----------



## boneli (30 Dez 2014 às 14:24)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Boas tarde a mínima que registei aqui por vila real foi de -6,2ºC eu já posto a foto da minha  estação



Em que zona de Vila Real está a estação?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2014 às 14:29)

Muito sol e seco ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (30 Dez 2014 às 14:44)

boneli disse:


> Em que zona de Vila Real está a estação?



Mesmo ao lado do centro comercial Dolce vita douro


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2014 às 17:06)

Boas tardes
máxima de 6,5ºC
mínima de  - 3ºC
Atual temperatura de 6,1ºC
1032 de pressão hpa
32% de HR


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2014 às 17:34)

A descer rapidamente, jé nos 4.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 17:52)

(4.8ºC?), vento nulo, céu limpo e mínima então de (-1.8ºC?).


----------



## jotackosta (30 Dez 2014 às 18:12)

Dia de sol com vento pela amanhã que diminuiu de intensidade durante a tarde. De momento céu limpo e *3,9ºC*.

Mínima: *-3ºC*
Máxima: *8ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 19:01)

Descida muito lenta, vento fraco e céu limpo.

(4.2ºC?)


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 19:29)

O que eu estou a sentir hoje é que o dia está mais propício a inversões térmicas, embora a humidade relativa a esta hora ainda não seja nada de especial... Mas o que eu de facto estou a notar é que o vento em vez de fazer descer a temperatura está a fazê-la subir. E este cenário já vem desde o fim desta madrugada.

De momento estão (3ºC?), sem vento, mas eu aposto que se o vento despertar volta a subir num estante. Ontem com vento fraco a moderado estavam só (3.5ºC?) às 20h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 20:00)

Brisa mesmo muito fraca, (2.7ºC?) e menos 0.8ºC que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2014 às 20:42)

Temperatura atual de 2,1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Dez 2014 às 20:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com algum vento durante o dia.  
Actualmente está o céu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 5.5ºC 

extremos: 
1.6ºC mínima
11.2ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2014 às 20:56)

Boas ...voltamos há noite...voltamos ao ,céu estrelado ,vento fraco,com 6.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.1ºC / 11.7ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (30 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

Temperatura actual: -1,2ºC
Ja esteve nos -1.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 21:01)

Vento fraco, a temperatura nesta última hora teve subidas e descidas constantes, contudo está a mesma temperatura que ontem à mesma hora: (2.7ºC?). Desta forma a descida  acentuada pelas 20h fica sem efeito...


----------



## Carlitos_5 (30 Dez 2014 às 21:07)

Boas, infelizmente não consegui tirar fotografias à geada, pois bastaram 30 min de sol e foi-se, já o gelo persistiu, em comparação a ontem, hoje havia muito mais gelo.
A primeira fotografia, demonstra em comparação à placa de ontem, com a de hoje, a segunda a parte mais branca é a espessura real, a que parece vidro, é um extra...


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2014 às 21:33)

Neste momento 1,3ºC
vento de oeste
53% de HR


----------



## Carlitos_5 (30 Dez 2014 às 21:42)

Por aqui vou com -0.7ºC, vento quase nulo a nulo.


----------



## jotackosta (30 Dez 2014 às 21:44)

Se vento hoje, com *1,2ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 22:01)

Subida de temperatura na última hora. Subiu de (2.7ºC?) para (3.2ºC?). Ou seja mais 0.5ºC que ontem à mesma hora.

Céu limpo, vento fraco mas mais intenso.


----------



## jotackosta (30 Dez 2014 às 22:26)

Em modo negativo *-0,1ºC*.

edit: *-1,1ºC *(10 minutos depois) a descer rápido hoje.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2014 às 23:02)

Por Lamego já nos  - 0,5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 23:13)

Aqui não estou a ter muita sorte, a temperatura está bloqueada em (2.7ºC?) e enquanto o vento não parar também não desce...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2014 às 23:25)

Vento fraco,com 4.1ºC.


----------



## Garcia (30 Dez 2014 às 23:30)

Ontem fui fazer o dia de trabalho a Tondela... isso ai para cima é fresquinho é..


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Dez 2014 às 23:40)

por aqui vai descendo lentamente, esta vaga de frio por estes lados não tem feito grande efeito. sigo com 3.4ºC temperatura normalíssima


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2014 às 23:48)

Será que estou condenado a ter hoje uma mínima positiva? Já passou quase mais uma hora e a temperatura voltou a subir... Eu disse que isto hoje só com inversões.

Temperatura Atual: (3.3ºC?)

E claro o culpado decerto que é o emplastro do vento fraco...


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

Subiu para os 0ºC, devido ao vento


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 00:21)

Garcia disse:


> Ontem fui fazer o dia de trabalho a Tondela... isso ai para cima é fresquinho é..




É frio dependendo da perspectiva hoje por exemplo aqui isto está ''muito quente''... Até há registos junto ao mar e no Alentejo que passam bem a perna aqui à zona. E é preciso ter em conta que eu nem sei se as minhas temperaturas estão corretas, porque se olharmos para a temperatura da estação do Keipha(http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IVISEUDI3&MR=1) então aí a diferença é muito maior.

T.Atual: (3.1ºC?)


----------



## jotackosta (31 Dez 2014 às 00:22)

Aqui já esteve pelos -2ºC uns instantes.
De momento -0,4 e sem sinal de vento.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (31 Dez 2014 às 00:25)

sigo com -2.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 01:06)

O vento acalmou um pouco vamos ver até quando dura.

Temp. Atual: 2.5ºC

Tem que cair ainda 3ºC até às 2:12h para manter o registo de ontem, mas vai ser impossível.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 01:51)

Afinal foi possível, estão (-0.7ºC?), desceu já 3.2ºC. O que o vento não deixa acontecer.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 02:01)

Estão (-1.2ºC?), nesta última hora a temperatura caiu 3.9ºC.

Espero que o vento não volte tão depressa.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2014 às 02:11)

Continuam várias estações aos altos e baixos.
Mas o panorama geral é notável pelo número de negativas apenas à 1h da noite.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 03:09)

A mínima até agora é (-1.5ºC?), porém o vento tinha que se meter ao barulho de novo e subiu a temperatura para -0.5ºC. Apesar de tudo a água destilada junto ao sensor voltou congelar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 03:30)

(-1.3ºC?), vento nulo, céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 04:00)

Já atingiu os (-1.8ºC?) mas de momento subiu para (-1.5ºC?).

Vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 04:40)

(-2ºC?), vento fraco a nulo, céu limpo.


----------



## jPdF (31 Dez 2014 às 08:30)

Ainda não foi o hoje que o vento deu tréguas.






O efeito do vento no aumento temporarário da temperatura é bem visível.
A estação de Viseu (Aeródromo) sofreu do mesmo mal, tendo às 7 UTC 3,6ºC.

Aqui sigo com 2,1ºC | Vento 5 kmh | Humidade relativa nos 58%.


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2014 às 09:20)

Bom dia! O mínimo do ano voltou a ser igualado nesta ultima madrugada de 2014!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2014 às 10:11)

Na rede de estações do IPMA, às 8h,  *-4ºC* no aeródromo da Covilhã e *-4,5ºC* na Aldeia do Souto. A ausência de vento, finalmente, a propiciar boas inversões!
PS - A estação da Covilhã no Wunderground, às 3h, assinalava -4,8ºC; desconheço até que valores terá descido mas ia bem lançada...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2014 às 11:04)

Bons dias .

Muito sol e quente ,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2014 às 11:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A mínima até agora é (-1.5ºC?), porém o vento tinha que se meter ao barulho de novo e subiu a temperatura para -0.5ºC. Apesar de tudo a água destilada junto ao sensor voltou congelar.


Porque é que tens o sensor dentro de água?


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2014 às 11:41)

Bons dias
Por Lamego céu limpo
temperatura mínima de   - 2ºC
Atual de 6,1ºC
58% de HR
Pressão a 1037 hpa
Feliz ano novo!


----------



## jotackosta (31 Dez 2014 às 12:11)

Com o último dia do ano veio a a mínima mais baixa do ano: *-4ºC*
De momento o sol brilha com 8,5ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2014 às 12:52)

Boas
sol quentinho e sem vento, temperatura atual 10.7ºC e 52%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada *-2ºC*
Na covilhã junto ao antigo aeródromo *-7ºC*


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2014 às 15:12)

Vestígios das últimas madrugadas! São 15h10!


----------



## jonyyy (31 Dez 2014 às 16:29)

Boas
Dia muito agradável por aqui, hoje voltou a notar-se e muito a inversão témica, se bem que ao contrario da semana passada esta não se deveu ao nevoeiro, exemplo disso foi as 8h00 da manha estarem 2ºC na Guarda(1000mtrs) e a mesma hora estarem -6ºC a cerca de 7km de distancia (Vendas da Vela 500mtrs de alttude). Agora aproveitei a tarde de folga e fui dar uma volta aqui pela terra ehehe





[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 

A Queima do ano velho:P
A Todos desejo um Bom Ano Novo cheio de Paz e Saúde!!





[/IMG]


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 17:34)

DaniFR disse:


> Porque é que tens o sensor dentro de água?



Supostamente essa sonda Auriol era para tentar obter a temperatura da água, mas não é ela que me dá o valor da temperatura do ar. Contudo eu já a devia ter tirado do recipiente, porque fica só metade imersa e o valor não deve ser correto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 17:38)

Mínima de de (-2.7ºC?), com alguma geada pela manhã.

De momento vento fraco e céu limpo, com (3.4ºC?).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2014 às 18:30)

Bom ano novo a toda comunidade !

Fim de ano seco ,hoje a temperatura mais moderada,com 9.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 1.7ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 18:32)

(2ºC?), vento nulo, céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2014 às 19:17)

Boa noite
temperatura máxima de 10ºC
Atual de 2,5ºC
vento de oeste
1033 de hpa

bom ano novo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2014 às 19:33)

Muito frio hoje, (1.6ºC?), vento nulo, céu geralmente limpo.

Feliz 2015 para toda a comunidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2014 às 20:35)

Boas ...por aqui o vento a manter a temperatura em sentido ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## bigfire (31 Dez 2014 às 21:14)

Por aqui céu limpo, a temperatura é de 3.9ºC.


----------



## keipha (31 Dez 2014 às 22:30)

Hoje vou com a temperatura a descer bastante. 2,4℃ a esta hora. Ontem ia acima de 5℃. Bom ano a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2014 às 23:42)

Boas ...por aqui acaba o ano com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2014 às 23:58)

Bom ano de 2015 com -2,2ºC actuais!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 23:05)

Z13 disse:


> Vestígios das últimas madrugadas! São 15h10!





jonyyy disse:


> Boas
> Dia muito agradável por aqui, hoje voltou a notar-se e muito a inversão témica, se bem que ao contrario da semana passada esta não se deveu ao nevoeiro, exemplo disso foi as 8h00 da manha estarem 2ºC na Guarda(1000mtrs) e a mesma hora estarem -6ºC a cerca de 7km de distancia (Vendas da Vela 500mtrs de alttude). Agora aproveitei a tarde de folga e fui dar uma volta aqui pela terra ehehe
> 
> 
> ...



 Boas fotos! Parece que andaram a limpar os congeladores dos frigoríficos


----------

